# Firefox 1.0 : c'est parti.



## rezba (17 Septembre 2004)

Firefox 1.0 est dans les nightly build....


----------



## Bilbo (17 Septembre 2004)

Il est même disponible dans les téléchargements officiels.

http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/

C'est une "Preview". Je vais tester ça de ce pas.

À+


----------



## JediMac (17 Septembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Firefox 1.0 est dans les nightly build....


Tu dormais ? :rateau: :mouais:


----------



## Bilbo (17 Septembre 2004)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Tu dormais ? :rateau: :mouais:


Même si ce n'est pas moi que tu visais, je ne l'avais pas vu non plus.  Ça fait une semaine que je ne passe qu'en coup de vent sur MacG et toi tu sais pourquoi. 

Bon ça mérite un changement de titre de ce fil ça. 

À+


----------



## Bilbo (17 Septembre 2004)

La fonction "Rechercher dans la page" a été grandement améliorée. Elle se présente désormais sous la forme d'une barre d'outils en bas de la fenêtre. Adopté. 

À+


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Septembre 2004)

Je m'en vais faire plaisir à Bilbo et essayer ça


----------



## donatello (17 Septembre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> La fonction "Rechercher dans la page" a été grandement améliorée. Elle se présente désormais sous la forme d'une barre d'outils en bas de la fenêtre. Adopté.
> 
> À+




Oui c'est pas mal fait, sauf que j'ai mis plusieurs jours à la trouver, je pensais qu'il s'agissait d'un bug...


----------



## minime (17 Septembre 2004)

Elle me plaît bien également cette version, même s'il s'agit seulement d'une preview. Les extensions s'installent et se désinstallent sans peine, et grâce à la détection automatique le site Mozilla Update ne propose que celles qui sont compatibles avec Firefox 1.0PR. Les principales améliorations ont été résumées en images sur BlogZiNet, mais ça ne couvre pas toute la liste des nouveautés.

Firefox 1.0 mériterait déja d'atteindre le miyon de téléchargements. Même les indécis et les fans de Safari doivent l'essayer.


----------



## JediMac (17 Septembre 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Firefox 1.0 mériterait déja d'atteindre le miyon de téléchargements. Même les indécis et les fans de Safari doivent l'essayer.


Nan ! il n'a pas encore le dico intégré ! :hein:


----------



## JediMac (17 Septembre 2004)

Bon, ben je vais encore faire tâche au milieu du vert , mais vraiment il est loin de m'avoir convaincu :hein: !
Déjà, au lancement il patine, c'est à dire qu'il apparaît/disparaît/réapparaît/redisparaît/... dans le Dock. Jai donc compris que môssieu n'acceptait pas d'être lancé depuis son image disque, ce que je fais avec tous les autres softs que je teste.
Ensuite, toujours un rendu des pages cracra, notamment les boutons radio. Il ne propose pas d'importer les favoris d'autres butineurs que IE . Pas de dico, pas de bouton pour fermer les onglets sur chaque onglet. Ne prend pas en compte Trousseau d'accès.
Donc rien de mieux par rapport à Safari.
Sorry, mais ce n'est pas encore pour cette fois !
Amusez-vous bien avec votre truc de geeks !


----------



## popin (17 Septembre 2004)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Amusez-vous bien avec votre truc de geeks !



C'est pas un truc de geeks, firefox est vraiment classe. Mais je suis un peu déçu par cette nouvelle version, je trouve qu'il est plus lourd, moins véloce que les anciennes bétas, que camino, que safari. Pas tant dans la navigation même, il irait même un poil plus vite que safari, mais il est long à ouvrir, et souvent, quand tu ouvres un onglet par exemple, la petite roue os x se met à tourner. Un peu lourd quoi.   
bref, dommage. ça s'arrangera vous croyez?


----------



## molgow (17 Septembre 2004)

J'ai testé la PR1 l'autre jour sur Windows XP et elle m'avait l'air vraiment bien, elle m'a semblée aussi plus stable.

C'est vraiment LE navigateur a adopter si vous avez une machine sous Windows!

Sur Mac, je ne l'utilise toujours presque pas, mais je crois bien que je vais quitter Camino pour Firefox dès la version 1.0 finale disponible.


----------



## JediMac (17 Septembre 2004)

popin a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un truc de geeks, firefox est vraiment classe.


Heu non ! FireFox n'est pas classe. On peut le trouver fonctionnel, mais pas classe. Son interface est pas terrible à côté de celle de Safari ou de Camino.
Mais bon j'dis ça alors que les goûts et les couleurs...


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (17 Septembre 2004)

Attendons la version finale avant de juger : il devrait accéler un peu je pense !


----------



## Bilbo (17 Septembre 2004)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Nan ! il n'a pas encore le dico intégré ! :hein:


Mais c'est qu'il va finir par me fâcher lui. Tu as une idée des "user-quota" que tu vas avoir sur mes serveurs ? :rateau:  

Bon, plus sérieusement, il faut bien admettre que c'est _le _point faible de Firefox. Lorsque je poste sur les forums, j'écris dans TextEdit pour avoir la correction en ligne puis je fais des copier/coller. Évidemment, si on ne va que sur le site des forums de MacG, Safari suffit amplement.  Pour ceux qui veulent absolument une correction dans Firefox, il y a bien SpellBound qui fonctionne. Mais vous aurez une correction "à la Appleworks" c'est-à-dire à la demande (via un menu contextuel) avec les fameux boutons "Remplacer", "Ignorer", etc. Un peu pénible à mon goût.  

Dans les inconvénients, citons aussi la connaissance indispensable de la langue de Shakespeare.

Mais alors pour le reste, pardon, mais ça dépote.  Commençons par tordre le cou à certaines « vérités » de JediMac. 



			
				JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Déjà, au lancement il patine, c'est à dire qu'il apparaît/disparaît/réapparaît/redisparaît/... dans le Dock.


Uniquement la première fois.



			
				JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Ne prend pas en compte Trousseau d'accès.
> ...
> Ensuite, toujours un rendu des pages cracra, notamment les boutons radio.


Pour ceux qui ne voient pas de quoi il s'agit. C'est des éléments d'interface "à la Linux". On ne peut pas avoir un logiciel multi-plateformes et respecter les spécificités d'Apple. Et avec des raisonnements comme ça, tu paieras toujours ton écot à Bill Gates parce que tu n'aimes pas la forme des boutons d'OpenOffice par exemple. :rateau:



			
				JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Il ne propose pas d'importer les favoris d'autres butineurs que IE


Il importe Mozilla et Opera. L'imporation par un fichier est bogué mais fonctionnait sur la 0.9. Un accroc dans cet "Preview", rien de plus. De toutes manières, si on veut utiliser Firefox ou Camino, il faut avoir Mozilla sous la main (explications). Il ne faut pas oublier qu'il n'est pas finalisé. Un point pour toi Jedi. 



			
				JediMac a dit:
			
		

> pas de bouton pour fermer les onglets sur chaque onglet.


Il faut savoir regarder. Un menu contextuel permet de gérer les onglets. 




			
				JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Amusez-vous bien avec votre truc de geeks !
> ...
> Donc rien de mieux par rapport à Safari.


 Bon OK on y va. 


En résumé, une fois le fait qu'on accepte, il faut bien le reconnaître, certains trucs de geeks, à savoir travailler en anglais, importer les signets en passant par Mozilla et éventuellement Safari Bookmark Exporter (puisque Safari ne stocke pas les signets comme tout le monde  ) et qu'on peut se passer de la correction orthographique, on a des fonctions très très utiles voire indispensables.

Une gestion de blocage des popups par site et depuis cette version une nouveauté. Si vous avez bloqué les popups par défaut et qu'un site veut en ouvrir un, au lieu de se contenter d'afficher un petit point d'exclamation dans la barre d'état comme auparavant, Firefox 1.0 mets un texte en haut de la page. Si vous cliquez dessus vous pouvez ajouter le site en cours dans ceux qui sont autorisés à ouvrir des popups. C'est autre chose que Safari où c'est "tout ou rien". 







Des extensions qui facilitent la vie. Je ne peux déjà plus me passer de Adblock. Maintenant si tu veux que tes pages ressemblent à un arbre de Noël à cause des pubs, ... Remarque, avec Safari les boutons brillent déjà, ça doit faire partie de l'esprit Mac. 

Tu as déjà essayé d'imposer une police dans Safari ?

Ces dernier temps, lors de mes surfs, seul le site de Peugeot n'a pas fonctionné avec Firefox. Le moteur Gecko est au point, ce n'est pas encore le cas de WebKit.

Etc, etc. MiniMe a donné les liens principaux dans son message ci-dessus.

Que ceux qui s'imaginent que je n'aime pas Safari me pardonnent, mais JediMac a fait un peu de provocation et j'aime bien de temps à autres y céder.  Safari est un bon produit mais il n'est pas encore abouti. Firefox non plus. Mais pour les fonctions de base qu'on peut demander à un butineur aujourd'hui il ne lui manque pas grand chose. Et le surf sans pubs, sans popups avec des pages toujours lisibles et sans incompatibilités, moi j'adhère et je veux bien sacrifier certains "trucs pour faire joli" pour obtenir ce minimum. 

À+


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Septembre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Lorsque je poste sur les forums, j'écris dans TextEdit pour avoir la correction en ligne puis je fais des copier/coller.
> Mais alors pour le reste, pardon, mais ça dépote.  Commençons par tordre le cou à certaines « vérités » de JediMac.



Tu fais ça toi !!!!!!!    




			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Uniquement la première fois.



Oui, alors grosse frayeur... Impossible d'arrêter les sauts dans le dock et en plus Firefox ne démarrait pas. Solution jeter tous les fichiers possible concernant Firefox et redémarrer l'ordi (on ne peut pas le forcer à quitter vu qu'il faudrait pour ça arriver à attraper l'icône :mouais:  ). Une fois l'ordi redémarré, placer directement l'icône dans application avant de cliquer dessus. Comme ça pas de soucis


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (17 Septembre 2004)

Problème avec Firefox : sur MacGé, pour les liens, c'est mal fait : "Mozilla oblige à sélectionner du text" niania nia.
 Et j'espère qu'ils vont se dépêcher de traduire, ils en sont encore à la 0.9.1 avec un bug pour les téléchargements, chez Frenchmozilla.


----------



## JediMac (17 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, alors grosse frayeur... Impossible d'arrêter les sauts dans le dock et en plus Firefox ne démarrait pas. Solution jeter tous les fichiers possible concernant Firefox et redémarrer l'ordi (on ne peut pas le forcer à quitter vu qu'il faudrait pour ça arriver à attraper l'icône :mouais:  ). Une fois l'ordi redémarré, placer directement l'icône dans application avant de cliquer dessus. Comme ça pas de soucis


Tu n'as qu'à aller chercher le process dans Moniteur d'activité et le quitter.


----------



## JediMac (17 Septembre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est qu'il va finir par me fâcher lui. Tu as une idée des "user-quota" que tu vas avoir sur mes serveurs ? :rateau:










			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Uniquement la première fois.


Ah parce que c'est normal !  :rateau: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Un point pour toi Jedi.


Tu voulais dire 1 Go ?  








			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Il faut savoir regarder. Un menu contextuel permet de gérer les onglets.


tututut, j'ai bien regardé parce que je m'attendais à ce que tu me sautes à la gorge ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai bien précisé dans mon post, un bouton pour chaque onglet, parce que les allers-retours entre les onglets et la croix tout là-bas à droite :hein:. Et pis du coup, plus de raccourci crtl+clic sur un onglet pour fermer tous les autres sauf cet onglet.
Quant au menu contextuel, pas très pratique... 



			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui ne voient pas de quoi il s'agit. C'est des éléments d'interface "à la Linux". On ne peut pas avoir un logiciel multi-plateformes et respecter les spécificités d'Apple. Et avec des raisonnements comme ça, tu paieras toujours ton écot à Bill Gates parce que tu n'aimes pas la forme des boutons d'OpenOffice par exemple.


M'en fiche d'avoir un soft multiplateformes, ce qu'il faut c'est que les fichiers créés par ce soft soient multiplateformes voire multisofts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Une gestion de blocage des popups par site et depuis cette version une nouveauté. Si vous avez bloqué les popups par défaut et qu'un site veut en ouvrir un, au lieu de se contenter d'afficher un petit point d'exclamation dans la barre d'état comme auparavant, Firefox 1.0 mets un texte en haut de la page. Si vous cliquez dessus vous pouvez ajouter le site en cours dans ceux qui sont autorisés à ouvrir des popups. C'est autre chose que Safari où c'est "tout ou rien".


M'en fiche, ça ne m'a jamais gêné ! Quand j'ai un doute, un coup de pomme+K, je recharge et voilà. Mais c'est rare.



			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Des extensions qui facilitent la vie. Je ne peux déjà plus me passer de Adblock. Maintenant si tu veux que tes pages ressemblent à un arbre de Noël à cause des pubs, ... Remarque, avec Safari les boutons brillent déjà, ça doit faire partie de l'esprit Mac.


Tu sais ce qu'il te dit mon esprit Mac ! 







			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Tu as déjà essayé d'imposer une police dans Safari ?


Nan et pourquoi veux-tu que je fasse ça ? 



			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ces dernier temps, lors de mes surfs, seul le site de Peugeot n'a pas fonctionné avec Firefox. Le moteur Gecko est au point, ce n'est pas encore le cas de WebKit.


Arf, ben pour moi tout roule, sauf chez michelin ou le temps de trajet est foireux.



			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Que ceux qui s'imaginent que je n'aime pas Safari me pardonnent, mais JediMac a fait un peu de provocation et j'aime bien de temps à autres y céder.


 Bravo ! Bel exemple pour un modérateur !  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Septembre 2004)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as qu'à aller chercher le process dans Moniteur d'activité et le quitter.



Merci c'est sûr que c'est plus simple comme ça


----------



## Bilbo (17 Septembre 2004)

Si vous cherchez vos Firefox sur le lien que Rezba avait donné ce matin ou sur FrenchMozilla, vous êtes mal barrés.  Rezba avait donné un lien vers une nightly complètement vérolée. Il avait prévenu d'ailleurs le fil s'appelait "Pour les braves" au départ.   Non, la bonne version est l'officielle. Elle pose nettement moins de problèmes.

Il est sage lorsque vous changez de numéro de version avec Firefox de remettre les prefs à zéro en procédant ainsi :
Poser le dossier ~/Library/Application Support/Firefox sur le bureau.
Lancer Firefox.
Le quitter.
Prendre le fichier bookmarks.html qui se trouve dans le dossier "Firefox"  sur le bureau et le mettre dans ~/Library/Application Support/Firefox/Profiles/xxxxxxxx.default
Relancer Firefox. Vous avez vos signets, il ne reste plus qu'à refaire vos prefs.

Une fois ces précautions prises, on a moins de surprises. 

À+


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Septembre 2004)

posté par Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Une fois ces précautions prises, on a moins de surprises.


 Mieux que la manipulation d'un kangourou : Firefox le plus bondissant des navigateurs


----------



## JPTK (17 Septembre 2004)

[mode je reste pas longtemps ON] N'empêche que cette semaine j'ai surfé la moitié du temps avec FIREFOX 0.9.1. et si SAFARI est bien l'handicapé des gifs, FIREFOX n'est pas l'athlète du 100 m surf avec onglets". Il est déjà long à se lancer, et la navigation est plus lente c'est clair, il reste véloce tout de même. PAr contre c'est un 4X4, un peu comme Netscape, là ou SAFARI trépasse, FIREFOX repasse...   

Et les onglets je les ferme comment ??? Avec un "pomme+w" ???  :rateau:


Et là c'est encore une version en Anglais ! Moi qui ai mis des mois à avoir FIREFOX en Français, je le garde !    [mode je reste pas longtemps OFF]


----------



## Bilbo (17 Septembre 2004)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ce qu'il te dit mon esprit Mac !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


En tant que modérateur, je rappelle que le piratage est très mal vu sur MacG.  PithHelmet (le shareware qui, paraît-il, bloque les pubs dans Safari) coûte 10 dollars pour une licence individuelle. Il est par conséquent adéquat pour le modérateur que je suis de montrer l'exemple en proposant des solutions gratuites et très performantes. Ainsi, tous les membres qui les adoptent sont dans la légalité la plus stricte (1). :rateau: :rateau: À titre purement personnel, j'ajouterai que j'aime promouvoir les solutions gratuites. 

À+

(1) À ceux qui lisent en diagonale, ne me faites pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit. Je suis sûr que JediMac a payé sa licence. C'est un type honnête.


----------



## Bilbo (17 Septembre 2004)

[Mode faux-cul à mort ON]
Tiens je viens de poster avec Safari parce que je voulais tester PithHelmet. Tu me croiras si tu veux, mais j'ai eu le même problème que toi. Tu as trouvé une solution ?  
[Mode faux-cul à mort OFF]

À+


----------



## JPTK (17 Septembre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> À ceux qui lisent en diagonale, ne me faites pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit. Je suis sûr que JediMac a payé sa licence. C'est un type honnête.



Oui oui je confirme il est honnête, ça pour sûr, vous pouvez me croire !


----------



## JPTK (17 Septembre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> [Mode faux-cul à mort ON]
> Tiens je viens de poster avec Safari parce que je voulais tester PithHelmet. Tu me croiras si tu veux, mais j'ai eu le même problème que toi. Tu as trouvé une solution ?
> [Mode faux-cul à mort OFF]
> 
> À+



 

Nada... rien du tout. Y a pas un navigateur parfait. Vivement safari 2   

Tu parles en plus je suis sûr que ce bug sera tjs là...  :rateau:


----------



## minime (18 Septembre 2004)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Donc rien de mieux par rapport à Safari.



Tous les exemples que tu donnes concernent l'intégration du soft par rapport à l'OS, comme si c'était les seules données à prendre en compte pour juger un navigateur ou un logiciel en général. Il s'agit d'un logiciel multiplateformes, qui ne sera jamais aussi bien intégré à OS X que Safari.



			
				JediMac a dit:
			
		

> M'en fiche d'avoir un soft multiplateformes, ce qu'il faut c'est que les fichiers créés par ce soft soient multiplateformes voire multisofts.



Tiens, justement c'est pas le fichier de bookmarks de Safari qui n'est pas au même format que les autres ?


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (18 Septembre 2004)

c'est hyper vrai que Firefox n'est pas le champion du 100 m onglets , il est explosé par Safari sur ce point. 
 Allez pour vous réconcilier :


----------



## myckmack (18 Septembre 2004)

Dis Magnus, qu'est-ce qu'il faut voir de réconciliant dans ton image ?


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (18 Septembre 2004)

Beuhhhhh  t'as pas reconnu les icônes de FireFox 0.8 ou .7 sur la barre d'outils de Safari ?


----------



## molgow (18 Septembre 2004)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Beuhhhhh  t'as pas reconnu les icônes de FireFox 0.8 ou .7 sur la barre d'outils de Safari ?



[mode huile sur le feu]C'est sûrement parce que c'est un de ces *#!$+ d'utilisateurs de Safari qui ne connaît pas le magnifique et génialissime Firefox[/mode huile sur le feu]

   


PS: il faudra quand même que vous réalisiez que chacun à ses goûts et couleurs et que si tout le monde utilisait un seul des deux, ça serait pas bon pour nous 
Alors moi je dis, continuez d'utiliser Safari, ça fait de la concurrence à Firefox ( :love: ) qui est donc obligé de s'améliorer encore plus


----------



## Bilbo (18 Septembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> PS: il faudra quand même que vous réalisiez que chacun à ses goûts et couleurs et que si tout le monde utilisait un seul des deux, ça serait pas bon pour nous


Pour que ce soit bon pour nous, il faudrait que les utilisateurs de mac utilisent autre chose que Safari de temps à autres. Quand on voit les stats de connexion sur les forums ça donne le vertige.

Sur le fond, nous sommes d'accord, mais en l'occurrence je fais du prosélytisme (si, si, je l'admets  ) parce que peu de gens testent les alternatives. C'est curieux d'ailleurs, on dirait que pour la navigation Web les utilisateurs adoptent les butineurs qu'on leur propose par défaut. IE sous Windows, Safari sous Mac OS X ; mais c'est un autre débat. 

À+


----------



## popin (18 Septembre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> C'est curieux d'ailleurs, on dirait que pour la navigation Web les utilisateurs adoptent les butineurs qu'on leur propose par défaut. IE sous Windows, Safari sous Mac OS X ; mais c'est un autre débat.
> 
> À+



bah non, c'est un peu le même.  :mouais:


----------



## myckmack (18 Septembre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Pour que ce soit bon pour nous, il faudrait que les utilisateurs de mac utilisent autre chose que Safari de temps à autres. Quand on voit les stats de connexion sur les forums ça donne le vertige.


Moi, quand une appli me convient, j'ai des réticences à en changer . Ce qui ne veut pas dire que je ne teste rien d'autre . Pour moi, Safari est LE butineur du moment, c'est tout :love: .


----------



## minime (19 Septembre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Pour que ce soit bon pour nous, il faudrait que les utilisateurs de mac utilisent autre chose que Safari de temps à autres. Quand on voit les stats de connexion sur les forums ça donne le vertige.



Yeah, +1. 

Il y a des leçons à en tirer concernant les applis alternatives.

Même si le logiciel alternatif propose plus de fonctionnaliés utiles, paradoxalement tout le monde n'en verra pas l'utilité. Donc il doit aussi être séduisant, et le look and feel est un élément à ne surtout pas négliger. Les applications multiplateformes sont désavantagées dans ce domaine, mais par exemple la fondation Mozilla commence à soigner les petits détails, comme les icones des applications ou de leurs fichiers. Une "branding team" a été crée rien que pour ça (branding Firefox).

Il ne faut pas hésiter à effectuer tous les ajustements techniques nécessaires à une plateforme particulière comme le Mac. Les navigateurs de la famille Mozilla utilisent encore des hacks comme les fenêtres fantômes, par exemple. Ils devront s'en débarrasser, parce qu'elles apparaissent dans Exposé et que ce genre de détails fait pas sérieux. Ils semblent avoir conscience du travail d'ajustement qui reste à effectuer, puisque la version finale de Firefox 1.0/Mac devrait être un peu retardée par rapport aux autres : « _The decision has been made to hold the 1.0 release on MacOS X until after 0.11 (une seconde Preview Release, celle distribuée actuellement est la 0.10) has been completed, basically ensuring that we do not ship a product that is not up to spec for that platform._ » (Firefox 1.0 Roadmap).

Le logiciel alternatif est méconnu de la majeure partie des utilisateurs, ce qui nécessite de monter des opérations marketing, des actions les plus simples, comme les boutons Firefox, jusqu'aux sites de promo (Spread Firefox, tiens au fait, ça y est, il ne lui a fallu que quelques jours pour dépasser le miyon de téléchargements, et il s'agit seulement d'une preview ! ). Dans ce domaine Firefox est bien aidé par sa renommée, acquise sur les autres plateformes. La presse rend compte de ses progrès, etc.

Au niveau look and feel l'interface de Camino présente moins de problèmes, mais par contre ce n'est pas le projet central de la fondation Mozilla, il fait figure de parent pauvre, développé gracieusement par quelques volontaires pendant leur temps libre : « _Someone sent me feedback yesterday, and I've seen similar questions in the forums, asking why the product cycles are much longer for Camino versus FireFox. The answer really is very simple. There are a group of people who are paid non-trivial sums of money to develop, QA, and release FireFox and Seamonkey. Camino developers, myself included, are doing this work free of charge, in our spare time, simply because it's the right thing to do._ » (Because they get paid, that's why).

Ça ne les empêche pas de bien travailler, même si le développement se fait plus lentement. Camino 0.8.1 existe déjà en version multilingue. On parlait de correcteur orthographique plus haut dans le thread, à propos de Firefox, et bien il est prévu pour Camino 0.9 : « _I wholeheartedly agree that this needs to happen. Somebody is supposedly working on it, but I haven't seen any code or been given an ETA. All I can say is its on our list of things to do, and near the top. I don't think we will release 0.9 without it._ » (Responses To Camino Release Plans).

Il y a encore le cas Omniweb, le seul qui puisse rivaliser avec Safari en matière de look, mais qui souffre aussi d'un manque de personnel. Sans parler d'Opera, blablabla, je sens que je déborde&#8230;


----------



## naas (19 Septembre 2004)

bon je veux bien essayer plus de 5 minutes   si...
vous m'expliquez comment vous faites pour exporter mes favoris de safari vers le renard de feu
(petitmoi c'est vrai que la fenetre fantome ... hum  mais par contre il est raaaaaaapide)


----------



## myckmack (19 Septembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> vosu ... explliquez ... masi


C'est la fatigue du petit matin calme  ?


----------



## naas (19 Septembre 2004)

non c'est fire fox et son absence de correcteur 
_en plus je ne vois vraiment pas de quoi tu parles, vraiment là je ne comprends pas   _

par contre l'Avatar de yama a un peu de mal avec le renard de feu non ?
et  la signature de macounette 
petit compte rendu après 1 soirée:
la fermeture des onglets pas la petite croix est assez sympa sous safari, reflexe a perdre je suppose
le correcteur quand même là il y a quelquechose a faire
j'ai fait un pomme f  même pas besoin 
j'avais un hack sur safari pour le plein écran j'aimerais bien voir la même chose (mais j'ai pas encore gratté)
certains boutons ne sont pas conformes a la charte graphique mac, un peu trop carrés, idem pour les choix multiples, un peu pauvre en rendu, on dirait du 256 coulleurs :rose:
les boutons fleches recharge, arret et maison idems meritent mieux, a coté safari est meilleur
en plus je les trouve trop gros
bon c'est après 4h00 donc a prendre avec le recul necessaire


----------



## minime (19 Septembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> vous m'expliquez comment vous faites pour exporter mes favoris de safari vers le renard de feu



Comme l'a signalé Bilbo Safari Bookmark Exporter est disponible gratuitement. Il existe d'autres utilitaires permettant de gérer les bookmarks comme Bookit, qui est payant. Mais il doit y avoir une période d'essai.


----------



## myckmack (19 Septembre 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Comme l'a signalé Bilbo Safari Bookmark Exporter est disponible gratuitement.


Et en plus, il gère les accents : que demande le peuple  ?


----------



## naas (19 Septembre 2004)

les gros boutons de base ne me satisfaisant pas j'ai opté pour un style plus epuré en utilisant le theme708090 lite
a noter au passage que la previsualisation du theme par defaut ne corresponds pas a ce que l'on a... (ce qui est bien dommage car j'aime bien la pré-visu  )

bon et ce dico intégré c'est dans les cartons ou les oubliettes ?


----------



## minime (20 Septembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> les boutons fleches recharge, arret et maison idems meritent mieux, a coté safari est meilleur en plus je les trouve trop gros



La taille est adaptable : Menu View > Toolbars > Customize&#8230; > Use Small Icons



			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> certains boutons ne sont pas conformes a la charte graphique mac, un peu trop carrés, idem pour les choix multiples, un peu pauvre en rendu, on dirait du 256 coulleurs :rose:



Safari et Omniweb, par exemple, sont développés uniquement pour OS X, donc Apple et OmniGroup utilisent des éléments natifs pour leurs interfaces. Les développeurs de Firefox ne peuvent sans doute pas faire de même, parce que leur navigateur doit également fonctionner sur Windows et Linux. Firefox repose donc sur des solutions multiplateformes, XUL, Javascript et CSS (présentation de XUL). Il est très simple d'améliorer l'apparence des boutons radio, etc. D'ailleurs c'est la mode en ce moment, l'idée a germé cet été sur différents blogs, comme celui de Kevin Gerich, déjà responsable du thème Pinstripe.

Jon Hicks : Tweaking Firefox with CSS (10 août) et Native (looking) Firefox OS X widgets (11 août).

Kevin Gerich : Pretty Widgets (30 août), Pretty Widgets part 2 (16 sept).

Philippe Wittenbergh : Form widgets in Gecko browsers (15 août), More on Form Widgets for Gecko Browsers (18 sept).

Voila une copie d'écran du formulaire de réponse sur le forum MacG après avoir récupéré le dossier proposé au téléchargement par Wittenbergh. Firefox n'aura sans doute jamais une interface "native OS X", à moins que la fondation Mozilla change radicalement d'avis sur la manière de mener le développement, mais il y a de quoi proposer un thème Mac ou des extensions spécifiques.


----------



## /la giraffe (20 Septembre 2004)

FIREFOX


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (20 Septembre 2004)

Y a pas que Safari et Firefox en plus. Pour moi, il y a ... 11 navigateurs  !


----------



## petitfuzzle (20 Septembre 2004)

comment met on Firefox en français ?


----------



## Bilbo (20 Septembre 2004)

petitfuzzle a dit:
			
		

> comment met on Firefox en français ?


On jette parfois un ½il sur :
http://frenchmozilla.sourceforge.net/

À ce jour, la 1.0 PR n'est pas traduite.

À+


----------



## molgow (24 Septembre 2004)

Bon voilà. J'ai enfin décidé de migrer vers Firefox. J'appréciais de moins en moins Camino et surtout ses bugs. Mais comme j'y étais habitué je restais avec ce navigateur. A présent que je suis parfaitement habitué à Firefox car je l'utilise sur Windows et Unix aussi, je peux changer sur Mac


----------



## Spyro (24 Septembre 2004)

Tiens chuis à la bourre mais j'y vais de ma liste moi aussi, pèle mêle (c'est même carrément le bordel). Je ne fais pas de prosélytisme (j'ai autre chose à foutre que de prêcher pour des logiciels que je n'ai pas écrits), et je ne parle pas ici de théorie mais de fonctions que j'utilise ou que je voudrais avoir.

Parlons de Safari pour commencer:
+ les ti boutons sur les tabs: je m'en sers *tout le temps*. (c'est pas possible avec un thème pour firefox ?)
+ le fait qu'une page ouverte en arrière plan dans une tab ne génère pas une de ces fenêtres d'erreur modale relou quand le chargement échoue, mais un discret 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 qui permet de fermer la fenêtre avec le bouton en question sans se prendre la tête.
+ la croreciton orthrographike bein partique cronte les frautes de frape.

- récemment (avec 10.3.5 ou un problème de prefs ?) mon Safari s'est mis à merder en terme de multitâche et ouvrir plusieurs tabs en même temps conduit à la roue qui tourne quelques instants, c'est assez insupportable. 

A comparer à firefox je préfère aussi:
+ les raccourcis pour passer d'une tab à l'autre un peu plus pratiques à mon gout (perfectibles)
+ la gestion de la barre de raccourcis (un détail)

En ce qui concerne ff10 euh je veux dire Firefox 1.0:
+ quelques petits défauts particulièrement agaçants corrigés (en particulier dans les raccourcis dans l'édition de messages)
+ la fonction recherche et highlight comme le fait remarque Bilbo, c'est rare une vraie fonction originale dans un navigateur, et celle là elle est super. Si ils pouvaient faire clignoter le highlight en plus...  (pas pour faire disco, pour mieux voir)
+ pas grand chose d'autre à dire, le reste a l'air toujours aussi bien 

Les avantages de Firefox:
+ *annuler*. Eh oui quand on écrit un texte dans FF on peut faire du pomme-z sans s'embêter, et ça _c'est un gros plus que je mets au même niveau que la correction orthographique (presque)_.
+ une toolbar customizable, bien que ce ne soit pas une toolbar à la OSX. A coté de ça Safari ne permet pas de réordonner les éléments, et n'utilise pas non plus la toolbar standard...
+ les fonctions avancées d'édition (ne serait-ce que pour insérer son smiley au bon endroit)

Pour ce qui est de l'aspect des boutons, ça ne me gène plus, dans la mesure où c'est pas aussi caca que les trucs couleur "gris moche" qu'on avait par défaut dans moz... Par contre je ne suis ABSOLUMENT PAS d'accord avec: "On ne peut pas avoir un logiciel multi-plateformes et respecter les spécificités d'Apple". Mais c'est une question de choix de développement.
(Au fait y a un tradada sur openoffice ? j'ai bien envie de répondre au commentaire de Bilbo sur ce sujet).

- Par contre la 1.0 PR a un certain nombre de problèmes encore en particulier avec les raccourcis pour fermer une tab ou une fenêtre, mais ça ne durera pas...
- Ah et puis y a plus l'édition wysiwig dans macgé   et c'est dommage parce que parfois je passais dans ff rien qu'exprès pour bonifier l'aspect de mes sujets 

etc.
Pour ce qui est de l'antipub, j'utilise une CSS, qui n'est pas facile à utiliser dans ff (il faut la mettre dans tel bon répertoire) alors que dans Safari on peut la désactiver facilement par les prefs (pour voir des trucs cachés) ou en changer (pour faire des essais). Pour ce qui est du sapin de noel dont parle Bilbo j'ai moins de pubs qui s'affichent dans Safari que dans ff, parce que j'ai eu la flemme de reporter les modifs au CSS 
Cela dit ff offre globalement plus de possibilités, donc bon mettons que j'ai rien dit.
Si seulement il pouvait prendre en compte les flash (c'est prévu je crois), ce que ma css fait, elle 

Pour ce qui est du blocage de popup, je suis partisan de la méthode Safari: le tout ou rien. C'est MAL de toute façon d'ouvrir des fenêtres autoritairement. Les sites qui le font "légitimement" sans mettre un bouton ou un lien qui permette de le faire sont simplement mal faits. Surtout maintenant que la fonction anti-popup est devenue un classique.

L'un comme l'autre permettent de retrouver la barre de boutons et d'adresse dans une fenêtre d'où un crétin de webmaster a cru bon de les faire disparaître. Je ne sais plus si FF permet comme Safari de les redimensionner même si le même boulet a également interdit le redimensionnement.

Dans tout ça il me manque une fonction dont j'ai toujours rêvé, que j'ai enfin trouvée lors de mon unique utilisation d'Opera: forcer TOUTES les nouvelles fenêtres (même ouverte par un p***in de javascript) dans une tab.

Pour finir
Bref, moi je ne fais pas de prosélytisme, je donne juste mon point de vue. Je me sens indubitablement plus à l'aise avec Safari (du moins avant ces problèmes de roue qui tourne), mais je trouve que FF se bonifie énormément avec le temps, et je l'utilise quotidiennement pour un site interactif qui fait planter Safari avec son javascript trop subtil 

Et puis il ne faudra pas attendre 10.4 pour la prochaine mise à jour de Firefox. 
Et même en 2006 Firefox sera compatible 10.3 (a priori). 

_Bon c'est bien long comme post pour moi j'ai pas l'habitude j'espère que je me suis pas trop embrouillé_


----------



## molgow (24 Septembre 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Philippe Wittenbergh : Form widgets in Gecko browsers (15 août), More on Form Widgets for Gecko Browsers (18 sept).



J'ai suivi tes conseils en installant les fichiers présent sur le 2e site cité, et Firefox devient bien plus agréable. Ce n'est pas l'interface OS X, mais c'est tout à fait agréable.


----------



## naas (24 Septembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> J'ai suivi tes conseils en installant les fichiers présent sur le 2e site cité, et Firefox devient bien plus agréable. Ce n'est pas l'interface OS X, mais c'est tout à fait agréable.


question con, cela fonctionne aussi sur la version pc je suppose ?


----------



## molgow (24 Septembre 2004)

Hm.. je n'en suis pas sûr. Ou si ça peut se faire, ça se fait différement. Car là, il faut aller placer quelques fichiers dans le .app lui-même.


----------



## Bilbo (24 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est bien long comme post pour moi j'ai pas l'habitude j'espère que je me suis pas trop embrouillé


Ça a beau être le bordel, des posts comme ça j'aime. :love: Et je suis d'accord sur la plupart des points. :love: :love: Il n'y en a que deux qui me dérangent vraiment ...


			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Par contre je ne suis ABSOLUMENT PAS d'accord avec: "On ne peut pas avoir un logiciel multi-plateformes et respecter les spécificités d'Apple". Mais c'est une question de choix de développement.
> (Au fait y a un tradada sur openoffice ? j'ai bien envie de répondre au commentaire de Bilbo sur ce sujet).


Cet aspect des choses s'appelle dans le jargon des développeurs des "goodies". En d'autres termes, on fait ça en dernier quand les aspects essentiels du soft fonctionnent. J'avais tenu ces propos pour ne pas polluer l'essentiel du message, d'autant plus que je pense que cet aspect évoluera tard, très tard. 



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est du sapin de noel dont parle Bilbo j'ai moins de pubs qui s'affichent dans Safari que dans ff, parce que j'ai eu la flemme de reporter les modifs au CSS  [...] Si seulement il pouvait prendre en compte les flash (c'est prévu je crois), ce que ma css fait, elle


Une CSS pour gérer l'anti-pub. Pfff.   Tidjuu, tu essaies ça quand tu veux. :love:

À+


----------



## Spyro (24 Septembre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Cet aspect des choses s'appelle dans le jargon des développeurs des "goodies".


Sous linux oui et c'est bien le problème de cet OS de geeks. Et je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec cette vision des choses. L'intégration à l'OS EST un aspect essentiel, que ce soit pour rendre l'application utilisable et agréable ou apporter des fonctionalités à peu de frais, par exemple.

C'est en décidant que ces choses n'étaient pas des goodies qu'Apple a fait son succès.
*Think different*  _holala j'ai honte d'utiliser un cliché pareil..._

Bien entendu je comprends très bien que pour eux ce ne soit pas l'objectif principal (mais je n'approuve pas), ou que ce soit difficile pour certaines plateformes par manque de dévelopeurs Mac (en l'occurence) qui plancheraient sur le sujet par exemple.

Et puis c'est pas tout à fait vrai: il y a Camino. (rires)  
_ATTENTION mauvaise foi inside: je n'ai pas testé Camino récemment_

---------------​
En fait moi ce qu'il me faut surtout c'est la synchronisation des bookmarks entre Safari et Firefox, vu que j'aime bien passer de l'un à l'autre, et une fonction "ouvrir cette page dans l'autre" comme avec photoshop et imageready 


Tiens je viens de penser à une autre fonction qui manque dans les navigateurs: couper le son !!!
Me gonflent tous ces webmasters débiles qui foutent du son sur leur page sans même qu'on puisse le désactiver, soit disant que ça fait ambiance... un pauv' midi alors que j'écoute du wagner dans iTunes sur mon Koss   
Mais non y a pas.
"Ne pas afficher les images" oui, mais "ne pas jouer les midi automatiques de m****" non...


----------



## naas (25 Septembre 2004)

Alors petit compte rendu
le blocage via adblocks des pubs j'ai eu un peu de mal :rose: il me bloquait aussi les css beuh ,les boutons de minime sont sympa, (c'est pas encore du 100% mac mais ) c'est beaucoup beaucoup mieux 

j'ai bidouillé la recherche google (en haut a droite) pour l'avoir en français:

dans applications, ctrl+clic sur firefox "afficher le contenu du paquet" 
contents/macos/searchplugins/google.src
editez le fichier sous text edit remplacer google.com par .fr mala :love:

du coup mon esprit tordu a voulu integrer un fichier macge.src dans les moteurs de recherche  pour faire une recherche disons pas exemple firefox dans les titres 
pfff  j'arrive pas a lui envoyer données :hein:
Il declenche bien l'affichage de la page de recherche mais pas le texte


----------



## naas (30 Septembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ...la fermeture des onglets pas la petite croix est assez sympa sous safari, reflexe a perdre je suppose...


bah non 

pour ouvrir:
http://update.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=18&vid=398
pour fermer:
http://update.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=137&vid=266



			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> l...bon et ce dico intégré c'est dans les cartons ou les oubliettes ?


la par contre


----------



## Spyro (1 Octobre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> pour ouvrir:
> http://update.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=18&vid=398
> pour fermer:
> http://update.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=137&vid=266


Oui c'est pas si mal, sauf que ça sélectionne la page avant de la fermer, ce qui est justement ce que je voudrais éviter  (Par contre avec shift-dble clic ça passe sans sélectionner mais c'est pas terrible comme manip).

Par contre _"Middle clicking on a tab still closes the tab too"_ -> ça veut dire que depuis toujours middle-cliquer fermait une tab ? Dommage que ça marche po sur mac apparemment  (oui j'ai un middle-click sur ma souris). Il va falloir que je programme ma souris pour mettre un shif-double-clic sur un des boutons du coté dans Firefox    

Et puis j'ai découvert un truc, c'est F11: ça met en plein écran (bon ok) mais surtout ça rajoute un truc en haut à droite... BEURK


----------



## steinway (2 Octobre 2004)

pas mal la mise a jour 0,10,1


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (3 Octobre 2004)

Toujours pas traduit en français, ni en allemand... :hein:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Octobre 2004)

Parfois Safari ne me permet pas de me loger sur Macgeneration (et sur d'autres sites des onglets n'apparaissent pas avec Safarin, voire des liens). 

Donc j'ai téléchargé Firefox que j'ai laissé en anglais.

Régulièrement j'ai le message "The operation timed out when attempting to contact the mix.macg.co". 

Cela arrive quand je suis en train de lire une page par exemple pas lorsque'il cherche une page.

Y a-t-il une explication, merci?


----------



## naas (3 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> ..Régulièrement j'ai le message "The operation timed out when attempting to contact the mix.macg.co". ...


c'est le serveur des pubs qui est tombe en rade, rien de grave


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Octobre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> c'est le serveur des pubs qui est tombe en rade, rien de grave



c'est chiant. on ne peut rien faire ?


----------



## Bilbo (4 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> c'est chiant. on ne peut rien faire ?


Tu remontes dans ce même fil et tu recherches les messages qui parlent de Adblock.

À+


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Octobre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Tu remontes dans ce même fil et tu recherches les messages qui parlent de Adblock.
> 
> À+



Merci j'ai vu cela également dans le thread intitulé mix.macgeneration.


----------



## steinway (5 Octobre 2004)

y a t il une possibilite sur firefox d agrandir proportionnellement la page internet pour mieux la visualiser ? je m explique : par defaut, les polices affichees sont trop petites (sur mon pb 12). mais lorsqu on change la taille de la police, beaucoup de sites deviennent illisibles car les textes debordent sur les images. 

qq un a t il une de solution ?

merci


----------



## Spyro (5 Octobre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> qq un a t il une solution ?








 

Sérieusement je me sers de cette fonction le soir tard, quand j'ai du mal à ouvrir les yeux mais que je m'accroche à mon écran . En zoomant deux ou trois fois c'est pas mal du tout (je dis pas x2 hein je dis appuyer 2 fois sur le raccourcis clavier). Sinon il faut attendre que les gens se décident à faire des sites qui passent correctement à l'échelle  (Ou t'acheter un 17').


----------



## steinway (5 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Sérieusement je me sers de cette fonction le soir tard, quand j'ai du mal à ouvrir les yeux mais que je m'accroche à mon écran . En zoomant deux ou trois fois c'est pas mal du tout (je dis pas x2 hein je dis appuyer 2 fois sur le raccourcis clavier). Sinon il faut attendre que les gens se décident à faire des sites qui passent correctement à l'échelle


 ok je fais ca en attendant 



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> (Ou t'acheter un 17').


 pas pour tout de suite


----------



## Bilbo (6 Octobre 2004)

Tu peux forcer Firefox à utiliser une police que tu trouves lisisble pour tous les sites. Tu peux même spécifier un corps minimum. J'avais développé ce point ici.

À+


----------



## Spyro (6 Octobre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux forcer Firefox à utiliser une police que tu trouves lisisble pour tous les sites. Tu peux même spécifier un corps minimum.


Voui mais c'est pas ça le _vrai_ problème:





			
				steinway a dit:
			
		

> beaucoup de sites deviennent illisibles car les textes debordent sur les images.


----------



## minime (6 Octobre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> qq un a t il une de solution ?



Dans Opera la fonction zoom augmente la taille du texte et des images. Dans Firefox il existe une extension permettant de zoomer les images, mais une par une, et indépendamment du texte. Pour faire mieux il faudrait sans doute ajouter cette fonction au navigateur lui-même. L'auteur de l'extension en parle dans ce sujet, sur son forum.


----------



## steinway (6 Octobre 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Dans Opera la fonction zoom augmente la taille du texte et des images. Dans Firefox il existe une extension permettant de zoomer les images, mais une par une, et indépendamment du texte. Pour faire mieux il faudrait sans doute ajouter cette fonction au navigateur lui-même. L'auteur de l'extension en parle dans ce sujet, sur son forum.


 merci a ts pour vos reponses !!!


----------



## naas (7 Octobre 2004)

j'aimerais vérifier quelque chose si vous le permettez car jusqu'ici je croyais que cela n'affectai que les gifs animés comme


			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> par contre l'Avatar de yama a un peu de mal avec le renard de feu non ?
> et  la signature de macounette



hors voila sur quoi je tombe:
http://www.chez.com/blur/blur/story.html
le blur rouge souligné apparaît bien sous safari, mais sous firefox il est doublé et rainuré :mouais: suis je le seul ?


----------



## Bilbo (8 Octobre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> suis je le seul ?


Ça je ne sais pas.  Mais je n'ai pas le problème. 

À+


----------



## naas (8 Octobre 2004)

la ou j'ai du mal a comprendre, c'est qu'après une sauvegarde sur le disque, aperçu me le sort nickel chrome :affraid:, c'est un petit farceur quand même ce renard , en plus je ne vois pas pourquoi le module d'affichage aurais ce comprtement erratique...

_la version pc au boulot fonctionne bien_


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (9 Octobre 2004)

Traduction en espagnol, russe, suédois etc. sur Win et Linux. 
Sur Mac OS X : rien de rien de rien   !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2004)

Super cette nouvelle build mais j'avoue que je préfére toujours mon safari


----------



## naas (11 Octobre 2004)

Un peu de lecture
http://www.firingsquad.com/features/mozilla_firefox_thunderbird/


----------



## steinway (11 Octobre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> j'aimerais vérifier quelque chose si vous le permettez car jusqu'ici je croyais que cela n'affectai que les gifs animés comme
> 
> 
> hors voila sur quoi je tombe:
> ...



idem chez moi naas, ca passe pas ss firefox


----------



## iTof (11 Octobre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> j'aimerais vérifier quelque chose si vous le permettez car jusqu'ici je croyais que cela n'affectai que les gifs animés comme
> 
> 
> hors voila sur quoi je tombe:
> ...


 > passe pas sous Win 98. IE 6 (au boulot   )


----------



## molgow (11 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Bon voilà. J'ai enfin décidé de migrer vers Firefox. J'appréciais de moins en moins Camino et surtout ses bugs. Mais comme j'y étais habitué je restais avec ce navigateur. A présent que je suis parfaitement habitué à Firefox car je l'utilise sur Windows et Unix aussi, je peux changer sur Mac



Juste pour dire que ça fait maintenant plusieurs semaines que j'ai switché de Camino à Firefox et je ne regrette vraiment pas !
Bien que j'utilise la 1.0 beta, les plantages sont moins fréquents qu'avec Camino !

Firefox ruleezzzzz!!  :love:


----------



## maousse (11 Octobre 2004)

vous voulez des tabs comme celles de safari avec firefox ?

http://www.hicksdesign.co.uk/journal/596/safari-style-tabs-for-firefox-os-x


----------



## molgow (11 Octobre 2004)

Superbe!! Je viens d'installer ça, et ça fonctionne parfaitement! 
Merci merci merci


----------



## yvos (14 Octobre 2004)

salut

firefox marche au poil, sauf...

que mon site perso n'est plus visible avec lui (certaines pages...)

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/yves.dantec

l'accueil fonctionne bien mais impossible d'accéder à la page sur le Caire
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/yves.dantec/Le Caire/index.html

ça marche pourtant sur safari/ie mais pas firefox..

quel dommage...vous avez une idée?

dois-je faire une modif pour rendre compatible le page avec firefox 
 :mouais:


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (16 Octobre 2004)

Ouais, je sais,je radote, mais Firefox 1.0 n'est traduit dans aucune langue sur Mac OS X !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       
Qu'est-ce qu'ils attendent ?


----------



## minime (16 Octobre 2004)

Tu connais déjà l'initiative FrenchMozilla, qui distribue les traductions des versions 0.9.x de Firefox. Les traducteurs (bénévoles, soit-dit en passant) n'attendent rien, ils bossent toujours sur leur projet. Mais Firefox 1.0 PR comporte pas mal de nouveautés par rapport aux versions précédentes, ce qui nécessite&#8230; plus de travail. Et ils doivent s'adapter pour obtenir le statut de version officielle, comme expliqué dans le premier message de ce sujet sur le forum de geckozone.org : « _Un avantage indéniable est qu'une fois que ce sera fait, il sera possible de choisir la langue désirée lors de la compilation, que la génération des packs de langue et des installeurs se fera de manière entièrement automatisée, et que les sorties dans toutes les langues ayant opté pour ce système seront quasi-simultanées._ »

Attendre est toujours frustrant mais à terme il devrait être infiniment plus facile de se procurer des versions traduites de Firefox, Thunderbird, etc. Ces logiciels connaissent un développement intéressant, et à l'approche des versions 1.0 il était plus que temps de définir une politique globale de localisation. C'est fait.


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (16 Octobre 2004)

Bon, d'accord... je vais prendre mon mal en patience


----------



## TNK (16 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> salut
> 
> firefox marche au poil, sauf...
> 
> ...



Ta page pharaonique sort correctement chez moi avec firefox....
Il y a bien quelques "scories" dans ton html... (http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http://perso.wanadoo.fr/yves.dantec/Le Caire/index.html) mais rien de dramatique...

par curiosité, tu as écrit ces pages avec quoi??? les suffixes .htm de certaines pages ne me disent rien de bon... M$ quand tu nous tient...


----------



## yvos (17 Octobre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Ta page pharaonique sort correctement chez moi avec firefox....
> Il y a bien quelques "scories" dans ton html... (http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http://perso.wanadoo.fr/yves.dantec/Le Caire/index.html) mais rien de dramatique...
> 
> par curiosité, tu as écrit ces pages avec quoi??? les suffixes .htm de certaines pages ne me disent rien de bon... M$ quand tu nous tient...



dreamweaver   ...sur pc (à l'époque)


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (22 Octobre 2004)

CA Y EST ! C'EST EN FRANçAIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
On le télécharge là !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Quelle bonne nouvelle !!!!!!


----------



## TNK (22 Octobre 2004)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> CA Y EST ! C'EST EN FRANçAIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> On le télécharge là !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Quelle bonne nouvelle !!!!!!


 Merci pour le lien et l'nfo

 J'avais déjà switché de Safari à Firefox après quelques jours d'utilisation alternée des deux "pour voir". Avec cette localisation, je ne vois plus aucun intérêt à utiliser Safari qui coince sur quelques uns des sites que je fréquente régulièrement, et qui, par exemple, ne permet pas l'insertion de  smileys n'importe où dans les:sleep: forums de macgé


----------



## fubiz (22 Octobre 2004)

Oui très bonne nouvelle.
Firefox sans hésiter sur pc comme sur mac


----------



## TNK (24 Octobre 2004)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> CA Y EST ! C'EST EN FRANçAIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> On le télécharge là !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Quelle bonne nouvelle !!!!!!


J'ai pas mal de problèmes avec cette version, qui n'était pas une release officielle...

- d'abord la taille est de 38.6Mo au lieu de 24.9. C'est sans doute compilé en mode debug
- il n'y a pas d'aide
- il refuse les thèmes (pb de numéro de version apparemment)
- il n'ouvre pas certains liens (qui le devraient) dans des nouvelles fenêtres (c'est cela qui a attiré mon attention)

Je n'ai jamais eu de crash, mais ça rame un peu.

Je suis revenu à la version anglaise


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Octobre 2004)

jusqu'ici car l'installation ne marchait pas simplement mais la tres facile c'est sympa!! mais je n'aime pas la petite roulette noir et blanc quand cela recherche un page , cela me fait penser a I.E.!!! aie!!! beurk!! sinon c'est assez joli comme aqua bref je le garde!!


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (25 Octobre 2004)

Moi, je transfère mes favoris et c'est bon  ! 
 Toujours aussi nul pour faire les liens sur MacGé, par contre, ce Feuerfochs .


----------



## al02 (27 Octobre 2004)

Voici ce que dit REUTERS ce jour :

*Firefox, principal concurrent d'Internet Explorer, lancé le 9/11*

http://www.reuters.fr/locales/c_newsArticle.jsp?type=techNews&localeKey=fr_FR&storyID=6614611


----------



## minime (27 Octobre 2004)

Cette date concerne les versions Linux et Windows. Une 2de preview release est prévue pour la version Mac, afin qu'elle soit mieux adaptée à la plateforme. Voir la roadmap.


----------



## minime (30 Octobre 2004)

Dans ce thread sur les forums mozillazine.org, à propos de la roadmap, on trouve un lien vers ce message de Chris Hofmann (directeur de l'ingénierie de la fondation Mozilla) posté sur une mailing list le 29 Oct 2004 : « _Ben, Asa [Dotzler] and I met to review a plan for synchronizing the Mac 1.0 with the Windows and Linux releases on 11/9&#8230; More focused work on better platform integration is planned as soon as 1.0 ships._ »

On devrait avoir une version 1.0 le 9 novembre nous aussi, à moins qu'ils rechangent d'avis.


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (2 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas mal de problèmes avec cette version, qui n'était pas une release officielle...
> 
> - d'abord la taille est de 38.6Mo au lieu de 24.9. C'est sans doute compilé en mode debug
> - il n'y a pas d'aide
> ...


 Effectivement, cette traduction est encore très imparfaite. Mais il y en a une nouvelle quasiment chaque jour !
Je télécharge celle du 1er Novembre pour voir.


----------



## TNK (2 Novembre 2004)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, cette traduction est encore très imparfaite. Mais il y en a une nouvelle quasiment chaque jour !
> Je télécharge celle du 1er Novembre pour voir.


Ce n'est pas la "traduction" qui me gêne, ce sont les bugs!! Par exemple, l'ouverture de liens qui devrait se faire dans une "nouvelle" fenêtre se font en prenant la place d'une fen^tre déjà ouverte, très pénible!!


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (2 Novembre 2004)

Je n'ai pas encore eu ce problème ! Par contre, les thèmes marchent enfin (du moins... certains ! d'autres ne fonctionnent pas sur cette version trop récente). L'aide est là. Il pèse bien 25 Mo.


----------



## pat266 (3 Novembre 2004)

Mon avis sur firefox est mitigé. Il s'est planté 2 fois aujourd'hui alors que je ne l'ai installé que depuis quelques jours. 
La première fois il a quitté tout seul, et la 2ème fois, il moulinait dans le vide. Je ne pense pas que les sites en soient la cause car je les avais déjà visités avec ce navigateur et il n'y avaiit pas eu de problème.
Dommage, car il me plait bien, et je le prèfère à Safari ou internet explorer.


----------



## Joachim du Balay (5 Novembre 2004)

Firefox serait très bien si...

- je pouvais importer mes signets de Safari: quand je lui montre (dans le gestionnaire de signets) le chemin ~/bibliothèque/Safari/bookmarks.plist (c'est bien ça ?) et que j'envoie, il ne se passe rien...  

-  s'il n'avait pas cette interface vraiment beurk style aqua, revue et corrigée M$ style IE 5... :mouais: 

existe-t-il un thème qui se rapproche de la simplicité de Safari ?


----------



## TNK (5 Novembre 2004)

Joachim du Balay a dit:
			
		

> Firefox serait très bien si...
> 
> - je pouvais importer mes signets de Safari: quand je lui montre (dans le gestionnaire de signets) le chemin ~/bibliothèque/Safari/bookmarks.plist (c'est bien ça ?) et que j'envoie, il ne se passe rien...
> 
> ...


Safari Bookmark exporter
Ca marche très bien
http://www.macupdate.com/download.php/11550/SBE1.0.8.dmg-link.dmg


----------



## naas (5 Novembre 2004)

ou lire ce fil 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=871749&postcount=40


----------



## Joachim du Balay (5 Novembre 2004)

ok merci  je vais essayer ça...


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (5 Novembre 2004)

Il faut dire que Safari fait pas dans les règles avec ce fichier .plist...


----------



## flakk (7 Novembre 2004)

avec la 1.0 j'ai un soucis avec les polices...
j'ai vérifié mes param de langue, et mon charset est bien le bon...
mais par exemple en helvetica, les é è ç et autre ne s'affichent pas correctement (à la place j'ai des caract ascii ou des trucs genre Z trema...)

quelqun a une idée ?


----------



## Joachim du Balay (7 Novembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ou lire ce fil
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=871749&postcount=40



ok ça marche   


curieusement, ça ne marchait pas quand je le faisait à la "main", ie faire une copie du bookmarks.plist de safari et la mettre dans ce dossier ~/bibliothèque...etc.../défault06, à la place de l'ancien...

reste plus qu'à trouver un thème correct pour cette version 1RC... 


et des onglets qui se ferment comme sur Safari


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2004)

La part de marché de Microsoft dans les navigateurs web diminue


----------



## molgow (8 Novembre 2004)

:love: :love: :love:​


----------



## minime (10 Novembre 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> On devrait avoir une version 1.0 le 9 novembre nous aussi, à moins qu'ils rechangent d'avis.



Par contre il faudra attendre l'an prochain et la version 1.1 pour que Firefox soit mieux adapté au Mac. :sick:


----------



## Massalia (12 Novembre 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Elle me plaît bien également cette version, même s'il s'agit seulement d'une preview. Les extensions s'installent et se désinstallent sans peine, et grâce à la détection automatique le site Mozilla Update ne propose que celles qui sont compatibles avec Firefox 1.0PR. Les principales améliorations ont été résumées en images sur BlogZiNet, mais ça ne couvre pas toute la liste des nouveautés.
> 
> Firefox 1.0 mériterait déja d'atteindre le miyon de téléchargements. Même les indécis et les fans de Safari doivent l'essayer.


 Oui, je viens d'essayer, et je trouve Firefox assez rapide ? voire plus que Safari sur ma config. 
Convivial, aussi, avec la possibilité de zoomer (un peu) sur les images dans certaines conditions. On va continuer l'exploration.
Mérite le détour, en tout cas...


----------



## WebOliver (12 Novembre 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Par contre il faudra attendre l'an prochain et la version 1.1 pour que Firefox soit mieux adapté au Mac. :sick:



Tout juste pour la sortie de Tiger...  L'année prochaine, c'est bientôt.. 

Sinon, j'utilise FireFox en roue de secours, auparavant j'avais Camino comme cinquième roue du char...


----------



## macintroll (12 Novembre 2004)

Il existe maintenant des builds de firefox optimisées en fonction du processeur. G4 ou G5 que vous avez.
 Elles sont disponibles la :
http://homepage.mac.com/krmathis/

 Attention cependant ce ne sont pas des build "officielles".
 Mais j'ai essayé les version G5 et "oldG4" avec des gains de performances sympa.


 A tester !


----------



## Foguenne (14 Novembre 2004)

Je viens de télécharger FireFox 1.0 et je dois dire qu'il me semble très sympa.
Il remplacera I.E. (honte sur moi, je sais) que j'utilisais pour les sites pas terribles avec Safari.
Il fonctionne très bien avec les sites inopérant avec Safari.
Donc I.E. = poubelle !


----------



## TNK (14 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de télécharger FireFox 1.0 et je dois dire qu'il me semble très sympa.
> Il remplacera I.E. (honte sur moi, je sais) que j'utilisais pour les sites pas terribles avec Safari.
> Il fonctionne très bien avec les sites inopérant avec Safari.
> Donc I.E. = poubelle !


et pas Safari = poubelle?


----------



## Spyro (14 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> et pas Safari = poubelle?


 
Certainement pas !

Y a encore du chemin à faire pour remplacer Safari 
J'attends de voir ce qu'ils feront pour la version 1.1 mais je doute que des boutons dans les tabs ou le correcteur d'orthographe Apple soient à l'ordre du jour. Peut-être les raccourcis clavier...

Et puis y aura Safari 2.0 à ce moment. (Surement limitée aux acheteurs de Tiger cela dit  )


----------



## TNK (14 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Certainement pas !
> 
> Y a encore du chemin à faire pour remplacer Safari
> J'attends de voir ce qu'ils feront pour la version 1.1 mais je doute que des boutons dans les tabs ou le correcteur d'orthographe Apple soient à l'ordre du jour. Peut-être les raccourcis clavier...
> ...


 Heuhh, de mon point de vue Safari a encore du chemin pour arriver à la cheville de Firefox!!! La moindre des choses pour un navigateur étant d'être capable de lire le maximum de sites.... Et Safari plante sur un nombre incroyable de sites!!!

  Qu'appelles tu les "boutons dans les tabs?"

  Un Correcteur d'orthographe pour un navigateur???? Explique!! j'ai du louper un épisode...

  Les raccourcis clavier?????


----------



## WebOliver (14 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de télécharger FireFox 1.0 et je dois dire qu'il me semble très sympa.
> Il remplacera I.E. (honte sur moi, je sais) que j'utilisais pour les sites pas terribles avec Safari.
> Il fonctionne très bien avec les sites inopérant avec Safari.
> Donc I.E. = poubelle !



Pareil pour moi, et comme je l'ai dit plus haut, c'est Safari dans 95% des cas... Sinon, c'est FireFox qui dépanne... Je n'ai plus Explorer... depuis... heu... le passage à Panther.


----------



## Spyro (14 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> La moindre des choses pour un navigateur étant d'être capable de lire le maximum de sites.... Et Safari plante sur un nombre incroyable de sites!!!


Je connais un seul site sur lequel Safari me pose problème.
Un c'est pas beaucoup. (Mais ça doit effectivement être un _nombre incroyable_ pour toi )

Pour le reste, quelques posts plus tôt j'ai écrit ça: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=879717&postcount=49 , auquel il faudrait ajouter le fait que j'ai installé AdBlock sur Firefox.

Si tu lis bien tu verras que je suis quand même très partagé, mais au final c'est le confort d'utilisation, et d'une certaine manière les *bonnes* habitudes que j'ai prises qui l'emportent.



			
				TNK a dit:
			
		

> Un Correcteur d'orthographe pour un navigateur???? Explique!! j'ai du louper un épisode...


Ouaip l'épisode où tu postes sur des forums.


----------



## Foguenne (14 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> et pas Safari = poubelle?



Ben non, j'adore la syncro avec .mac
J'ai mes favoris sur les PCs du boulot.
Le correcteur orthographique pratique pour les forums.
Mais c'est vrai qu'il est sympa et rapide ce Fire Fox. 

Ca va peut-être passer à 75% Safari et 25% Fire Fox.


----------



## TNK (14 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je connais un seul site sur lequel Safari me pose problème.
> Un c'est pas beaucoup. (Mais ça doit effectivement être un _nombre incroyable_ pour toi )


 C'est vrai que "incroyable" est mal placé dans ma phrase... Je trouve "incroyable" (par déception) que les équipes de développement de Safari n'arrivent pas à faire "passer" Safari sur bon nombre de sites.
 Le premier site dont je me plains avec Safari est MacGé. La prévisualisation des posts et le post lui-même débouchent souvent (très souvent) sur le disque multicolore, ou a minima sur une "non fin de terminaison" de chargement de page (barre bleue dans la barre d'adresse)
   Il y a ensuite www.ccf.fr, le serveur d'administration du linksys WAP54G, les passages http <-->https lors d'achats en ligne (e-soph, grosbill micro, fnac)

 Enfin bref, j'attends de Safari qu'il soit pro dans les fonctions de base d'un navigateur, AVANT d'avoir des gadgets comme un dictionnaire pour corriger des posts 



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pour le reste, quelques posts plus tôt j'ai écrit ça: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=879717&postcount=49 , auquel il faudrait ajouter le fait que j'ai installé AdBlock sur Firefox.
> 
> Si tu lis bien tu verras que je suis quand même très partagé, mais au final c'est le confort d'utilisation, et d'une certaine manière les *bonnes* habitudes que j'ai prises qui l'emportent.


 Désolé, j'avais loupé ton post, pourtant, je suis "abonné" à ce fil.


----------



## JediMac (15 Novembre 2004)

Ouaaah ! Firefox a même eu droit à ses 5 min. dans la revue de presse internationales de Marc Kravetz ce matin sur France Culture. Mais bon, c'était surtout sur l'arrivée du petit face au gros, avec une extension du débat vers d'autres domaines, plutôt qu'un descriptif du butineur.
Le PDG de la FNAC qui était l'invité de De Morand, a dit qu'il était bien content de cette arrivée, puis a causé du problème des constructeurs informatiques qui ferment leur marché au dépend du consommateur, exemple avec Apple dont l'iPod ne peut lire que la musique Apple :hein:. Bien sûr, personne pour lui dire que c'est faux (iPod lit plein de formats, ce sont les morceaux iTMS qui ne sont lisibles que part iPod ou iTunes) et lui poser la question sur l'accès des Mac à fnacmusic.com  :sleep:.

M'enfin malgré tout ça, je garde quand même mon couple Safari/Camino  .


----------



## rezba (15 Novembre 2004)

macintroll a dit:
			
		

> Il existe maintenant des builds de firefox optimisées en fonction du processeur. G4 ou G5 que vous avez.
> Elles sont disponibles la :
> http://homepage.mac.com/krmathis/
> 
> ...


 *Un bonheur !!!*


----------



## WebOliver (15 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> *Un bonheur !!!*



Je vois pas la build optimisée pour G5 dans la liste que donne Macintroll. :mouais:


----------



## rezba (15 Novembre 2004)

Tiens....


----------



## WebOliver (15 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tiens....



Merci.  Donc, Macintroll peut rectifier.  Il n'y a pas la build G5 dans sa liste.


----------



## rezba (15 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Merci.  Donc, Macintroll peut rectifier.  Il n'y a pas la build G5 dans sa liste.


 L'un des premiers effets, après la rapidité de chargement, c'est le retour à un fonctionnement normal de l'interface avancée des forums, que j'avais perdu il y a quelque temps.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

Ça marche pile poil, S.B.Exporter pour Firefox ! Seule fausse note, toutes mes icônes en regard des différents signets sont à présent les mêmes, une sphères bleu-vert indifférenciée... Y a-t-il un moyen de remédier à ce petit désagrément qui rend la lecture rapide des signet moins aisée ? Car je viens de m'apercevoir que j'utilise beaucoup ces icônes dans Safari pour repérer les signets, méthode bien plus rapide à l'usage que de lire l'intitulé du signet mais dont je n'avais pas pris conscience jusqu'à aujourd'hui...

 Au fait, existe-t-il un dico de français que l'on peut activer dans Safari comme dans Firefox afin de l'utiliser dès que le besoin s'en fait sentir, notamment dans le forum MacGé ? Je ne suis pas très bon en orthographe...

  Merci d'avance pour les réponses éventuelles


----------



## TNK (15 Novembre 2004)

Ozone a dit:
			
		

> Ça marche pile poil, S.B.Exporter pour Firefox ! Seule fausse note, toutes mes icônes en regard des différents signets sont à présent les mêmes, une sphères bleu-vert indifférenciée... Y a-t-il un moyen de remédier à ce petit désagrément qui rend la lecture rapide des signet moins aisée ? Car je viens de m'apercevoir que j'utilise beaucoup ces icônes dans Safari pour repérer les signets, méthode bien plus rapide à l'usage que de lire l'intitulé du signet mais dont je n'avais pas pris conscience jusqu'à aujourd'hui...
> 
> Au fait, existe-t-il un dico de français que l'on peut activer dans Safari comme dans Firefox afin de l'utiliser dès que le besoin s'en fait sentir, notamment dans le forum MacGé ? Je ne suis pas très bon en orthographe...
> 
> Merci d'avance pour les réponses éventuelles


Pour les icones dans les liens, il suffira de visiter les sites en question. FF les mettra à jour. Ce sont les sites qui envoies cette icone (ou aucune d'ailleurs), pas le navigateur qui les crée. ce sont des "favicon.ico" (cherche sur google tu saisiras le concept)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

Merci TNK, j'aurais dû être un peu plus patient et constater par moi-même...

 Au fait, quelqu'un a-t-il une explication au fait que j'ai de + en + souvent, avec Safari ou Firefox, pareil au même, des icônes QuickTime figées et briisées, en lieu et place de liens actifs, publicitaires ou non ?


----------



## purestyle (17 Novembre 2004)

Bon voilà, je viens de l'installer, et je l'utilise à présent. Mais qu'est ce qu'il a de plus ou de mieux que safari ??
 J'ai l'impression qu'il n'arrive pas à trier mes signets par ordre alphabétique, il le fait certes en théorie dans le menu gérer les marque-pages, mais quand on clique dessus, rien n'est trié, c'est le bordel.
 Pourquoi SM dans Tribumac parle de "navigateur assez exceptionnel" ??


----------



## kertruc (17 Novembre 2004)

Il est multi-plateformes, il est rapide, il est beau, il gère le RSS, il est compatible avec plus de sites, il me semble aussi plus rapide que Safari...

Que dire de plus ?

La seule chose qui me retient dans Safari, ce sont mes favoris... dès que j'ai trouvé comment les importer dans Firefox, Safari ---> "Placer dans la corbeille"  (pour y rejoindre IE  )


----------



## lumai (17 Novembre 2004)

kernnac a dit:
			
		

> La seule chose qui me retient dans Safari, ce sont mes favoris... dès que j'ai trouvé comment les importer dans Firefox, Safari ---> "Placer dans la corbeille"  (pour y rejoindre IE  )


 Il y a safari bookmark exporter (tu dois trouver ça sur version tracker  )
 ça marche avec firefox


----------



## kertruc (17 Novembre 2004)

Merci !

 Et je viens d'installer Adblock (pour bloquer les pubs), FoxyTunes (pour contrôler iTunes) et Gmail Notifier...

 Génial toutes ces extensions installables.. on met ce dont on a besoin !!! Le pied !

 Firefox = Safari killer !!

 Ça y est : importation sans soucis, et Safari vient de faire un petit nuage en sortant du dock !!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

Au fait, quelqu'un a-t-il une explication au fait que j'ai de + en + souvent, avec Safari ou Firefox, pareil au même, des icônes QuickTime figées et brisées, en lieu et place de liens actifs, publicitaires ou non ?

Désolé de me citer moi-même, j'ai honte, c'est bien la première fois que je commets un truc pareil, mais comme je ne vois toujours point de réponse à mon problème, je relance... Une bouteille à la mer ?        :love:


----------



## gabymel (17 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,
impossible de lire une animation en flash6 avec firefox comment faire?


----------



## TNK (17 Novembre 2004)

Ozone a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, quelqu'un a-t-il une explication au fait que j'ai de + en + souvent, avec Safari ou Firefox, pareil au même, des icônes QuickTime figées et brisées, en lieu et place de liens actifs, publicitaires ou non ?
> 
> Désolé de me citer moi-même, j'ai honte, c'est bien la première fois que je commets un truc pareil, mais comme je ne vois toujours point de réponse à mon problème, je relance... Une bouteille à la mer ?    :love:


Fais une capture d'écran, je vois pas vraiment ce que tu veux dire....


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

Bon, et bien je suis vraiment très mauvais en informatique, même pas fichu de faire une capture d'écran à moins de 20k, ce qui m'empêche de l'uploader, on dirait... En fait, à la place d'un lien actif sur une page web, genre pub (les pubs sur MacG, par exemple, en haut à droite de l'écran), mais ça peut être autre chose, le panneau est blanc, plus actif, avec au centre une image d'un fichier QuickTime brisé, comme "déchiré" transversalement... Ça ne vous est jamais arrivé ? Moi, ça m'arrive de plus en plus souvent, mais de façon aléatoire, un coup tout est OK, un coup ça foire, et je n'ai toujours pas de solution à ce merdier...


----------



## Spyro (17 Novembre 2004)

Traite tes captures d'écran avec ImageWell http://www.xtralean.com/IW.html 
Et t'en fais pas, c'est pas de l'informatique ça 

Moi je dirais que t'as un problème de connexion quelque part, ou un logiciel anti-pub ou un truc du genre, tes trucs cassés c'est des liens qui n'aboutissent pas, dans Safari tu peux ouvrir "Fenêtre > Activité" ça affiche la liste des composants d'une page avec leur taille ou l'erreur si il y a. Quand c'est rouge, c'est pas bon


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

Merci pour les infos et l'encouragement. Je suis allé voir dans "fenêtre, activité" mais il n'y a rien en rouge... Je me demande si ça ne serait pas lié au fait que j'ai récemment activé, dans préférences Safari, l'anti pop-up...? Je désactive pour voir, et vous tiendrai au courant.

Za +


----------



## minime (18 Novembre 2004)

Ozone a dit:
			
		

> En fait, à la place d'un lien actif sur une page web, genre pub (les pubs sur MacG, par exemple, en haut à droite de l'écran), mais ça peut être autre chose, le panneau est blanc, plus actif, avec au centre une image d'un fichier QuickTime brisé, comme "déchiré" transversalement...



Tu as bien tous les plug-ins nécessaires dans Bibliothèque > Internet Plug-Ins ? Tu peux vérifier si le plug-in Flash est bien installé, et sa version, sur cette page.


----------



## TNK (19 Novembre 2004)

Une déception à l'usage de Firefox...
  Un bug pénible qui existe dans Mozilla a fait son apparition plusieurs fois lors de mes navigations avec FF...

  Tout à coup, sans crier gare, sur une nouvelle page l'encodage passe en Unicode transformant tous les caractères accentués en ?

 Sous Mozilla (Windows et Linux) je n'avais jamais réussi à trouver un moyen de parer ce problème (à part cliquer sur Affichage/Encodage caractères/iso8859-1)

  Cela arrive-t-il à d'autres?


----------



## purestyle (19 Novembre 2004)

Je suis pas vraiment convaincu sur Mac donc je garde Safari, par contre sur le PC d'un pote je le trouve mieux fait    d'ailleurs je crois qu'il a été assez séduit et va le tester pendant cette semaine. C'est toujours ça de gagné pour ce soft qui finalement mérite d'être connu.


----------



## Bilbo (19 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Sous Mozilla (Windows et Linux) je n'avais jamais réussi à trouver un moyen de parer ce problème (à part cliquer sur Affichage/Encodage caractères/iso8859-1)
> 
> Cela arrive-t-il à d'autres?


Maintenant que tu le dis, j'ai des réminiscences. Oui, ça m'est arrivé ; mais si rarement. Puisque ça a l'air d'être fréquent chez toi, il faudra que tu nous donnes un lien vers un site qui pose problème. Pour voir. 

À+


----------



## TNK (19 Novembre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant que tu le dis, j'ai des réminiscences. Oui, ça m'est arrivé ; mais si rarement. Puisque ça a l'air d'être fréquent chez toi, il faudra que tu nous donnes un lien vers un site qui pose problème. Pour voir.
> 
> À+


Le problème est que cela a l'air aléatoire
 Si je trouve qqchose de reproductible, je poste ici


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

Merci MiniMe.

Chose étrange, en passant par les colonnes, je n'arrive pas à visualiser le contenu de Bibliothèque : Internet Plug-Ins. Ça marche pour d'autres dossiers tels que Java, mais pour Internet P.-Ins, rien du tout. Par contre, en faisant Pomme + F, j'ai tout de suite accès au contenu, avec le cheminement indiqué. Bref, voilà qu'en passant par la présentation par icônes, je trouve sans avoir à faire pomme + F, et en repassant par la présentation en colonnes, et bien maintenant ça s'affiche...! Purée, c'est de la magie noire, Jaguar ! Bref, tout ça pour dire que j'ai comme un doute sur mon système que je soigne pourtant de temps à autre avec xTools (version Jag), mais bon.

Pour en venir aux faits. Dans le dossier "Internet Plug-Ins", il y a, à propos de Flash : un dossier "Flash Player.Plugin" et à côté (ou en-dessous si on passe en colonnes), un fichier intitulé : flashplayer.xpt. Voilà, c'est tout. Le tout dans la dernière version de Flash, que j'ai réinstallé grâce à ton lien sur ton dernier message.

Je précise que mes emmerdes durent toujours, hélas, et que ça n'avait rien à voir avec l'activation de l'anti-pop-up...

PS ! J'ai pigé ! Pas pour mon problème, non, qui perdure encore, mais pour le dossier Int. Plug-Ins introuvable ! Je passais par le cheminement Utilisateurs (Users), en oubliant le dossier "Library" à la base de l'installation ! Quel âne je suis ! Au fait, est-ce normal qu'il n'y ait pas de dossier et fichier Flash dans Internet Plug-Ins Utilisateurs, ce qui expliquerait maybe mon problème de liens brisés (voir messages précédents pour les symptômes) ?    :mouais:  :rose:


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (20 Novembre 2004)

Feuerfochs est déjà très bien, mais pas assez optimisé pour Mac OS X. Donc je l'utilise déjà en principal navigateur mais j'attends la version spécial Mac de début 2005, je crois...


----------



## minime (20 Novembre 2004)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> début 2005, je crois...



Normalement la version 1.1 devrait être prête en mars, mais il arrive qu'ils prennent un peu de retard dans le développement.

En tout cas il y a eu des progrès au niveau de la localisation. Les versions localisées pour Windows, Linux et Mac OS X arrivent plus vite, et on les trouve facilement sur www.mozilla.org ou dans le répertoire releases/ de ftp.mozilla.org sans être obligé de fouiller des heures dans nightly/.



			
				Ozone a dit:
			
		

> Je précise que mes emmerdes durent toujours, hélas...



Tu pourrais donner un exemple ?


----------



## TNK (20 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Une déception à l'usage de Firefox...
> Un bug pénible qui existe dans Mozilla a fait son apparition plusieurs fois lors de mes navigations avec FF...
> 
> Tout à coup, sans crier gare, sur une nouvelle page l'encodage passe en Unicode transformant tous les caractères accentués en ?
> ...


  Un exemple, comme promis:
http://www.frm.org/informez/info_ressources_dossiers_article_sommaire.php?id=18&type=10&listedossier=18


----------



## minime (20 Novembre 2004)

Menu déroulant _View_ > _Character Encodings_ > _Auto-detect_ > _Universal_.

Il devrait passer tout seul en Unicode (UTF-8) sur google.com, en Western (ISO-8859-1) sur MacG, en Japanese (Shift_JS) sur kodawarisan.com, en Western (Windows-1252) sur frm.org, etc.


----------



## TNK (21 Novembre 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Menu déroulant _View_ > _Character Encodings_ > _Auto-detect_ > _Universal_.
> 
> Il devrait passer tout seul en Unicode (UTF-8) sur google.com, en Western (ISO-8859-1) sur MacG, en Japanese (Shift_JS) sur kodawarisan.com, en Western (Windows-1252) sur frm.org, etc.


 Merci MiniMe
 J'essaie de ce pas.


----------



## macmarco (30 Novembre 2004)

Firefox est mon navigateur par défaut depuis pas mal de temps et j'ai un problème étrange depuis la 1.0 (FR ou EN) :
 Parfois, les liens ne se chargent plus sur MacG au bout d'un moment !
 Et je suis obligé de forcer Firefox à quitter !
 D'autres ont-ils ce problème ?
 Désolé si la question a déjà été posée.


----------



## TNK (30 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Firefox est mon navigateur par défaut depuis pas mal de temps et j'ai un problème étrange depuis la 1.0 (FR ou EN) :
> Parfois, les liens ne se chargent plus sur MacG au bout d'un moment !
> Et je suis obligé de forcer Firefox à quitter !
> D'autres ont-ils ce problème ?
> Désolé si la question a déjà été posée.


 Je confirme avoir exactement le même problème! Mais uniquement depuis 3-4 jours.


----------



## Psygod (4 Décembre 2004)

Bon déjà ... j'ai pas réussi à avoir une "couleur" standard comme sur Safari ... sois il me met les sites tout en noir, ou tout en blanc ... etc ...
Comment faire ?
Puis la restitution de mon site sur Firefox est ignoble ... (site fait avec Safari)
Déjà que sur IE, ce n'était pas le pied ... mais là avec Firefox c'est pire !!!


----------



## macmarco (4 Décembre 2004)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> Bon déjà ... j'ai pas réussi à avoir une "couleur" standard comme sur Safari ... sois il me met les sites tout en noir, ou tout en blanc ... etc ...
> Comment faire ?
> Puis la restitution de mon site sur Firefox est ignoble ... (site fait avec Safari)
> Déjà que sur IE, ce n'était pas le pied ... mais là avec Firefox c'est pire !!!


 Tu parles du site dans ta signature ?
 Bizarre, le rendu est le même pour moi sur Safari et Firefox !


----------



## TNK (4 Décembre 2004)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> Bon déjà ... j'ai pas réussi à avoir une "couleur" standard comme sur Safari ... sois il me met les sites tout en noir, ou tout en blanc ... etc ...
> Comment faire ?
> Puis la restitution de mon site sur Firefox est ignoble ... (site fait avec Safari)
> Déjà que sur IE, ce n'était pas le pied ... mais là avec Firefox c'est pire !!!


Que veux tu dire exatement? Que TOUS les site apparaissent en noir et blanc? ou que c'est le développement de tes pages qui posent problème?
 Parce que le site qui est dans ta signature apparait exactement de la même manière sour Safari et Firefox... Bon, les fonds noirs, c'est pas tout à fait mon genre de beauté, mais ça sort pareil sous les deux navigateurs.

 Par contre, je redis une nouvelle fois que les forums de Macgé restent souvent "bloqués" sour Firefox. Cela pourrait-il avoir un lien avec les pubs dans le bandeau?


----------



## Psygod (4 Décembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles du site dans ta signature ?
> Bizarre, le rendu est le même pour moi sur Safari et Firefox !



Arf ... c'est de ma faute
Dans les préférences, j'avais coché ça :






Tu te rend compte que je le voyais comme ça !!!





sinon je comprend pas trop pourquoi nous mac user voyons quasiment la même chose sur Safari, IE et Firefox alors que les PCistes n'ont pas du tout le meme rendu
Par exemple, le bruit qui se charge quand on clicke dans le menu, ne s'effectue pas sur IE (PC) mais s'effectue sur IE (Mac)
Etraaaaaaange ....


----------



## macmarco (4 Décembre 2004)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> Arf ... c'est de ma faute
> Dans les préférences, j'avais coché ça :
> 
> 
> ...


 Arf ! 

 En fait, Micromou utilise son "propre" html... 
 Tous les autres suivent les règles, sauf eux !


----------



## Psygod (4 Décembre 2004)

OK ... c bien con alors ...


----------



## Mgx (6 Décembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Firefox est mon navigateur par défaut depuis pas mal de temps et j'ai un problème étrange depuis la 1.0 (FR ou EN) :
> Parfois, les liens ne se chargent plus sur MacG au bout d'un moment !
> Et je suis obligé de forcer Firefox à quitter !
> D'autres ont-ils ce problème ?
> Désolé si la question a déjà été posée.



Itou. Ou encore, il quitte inopinément... Chose étrange pour un navigateur sensé être l'un des meilleurs, il fait ça quand j'ouvre plusieurs fenêtres ou onglets. ça réflexionne dur dans ces cas là..


Une version spé Mac? pour 2005? ça réglerait pt être le pb... :rose:


----------



## Guigou (12 Décembre 2004)

J'ai téléchargé Firefox 1.0 sur zdnet, ils disaient qu'il était en français mais lorsque je le démare, j'ai la mauvaise surprise de voir qu'il est en anglais, je regarde donc les informations >> langues>> il y a que anglais et il est coché.

Saviez-vous où je pourrais télécharger un petit fichier pour le mettre en français car je n'ai pas envie de le retelecharger étant donné que ma connection est du 56K donc ça met trop longtemps. Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Bilbo (12 Décembre 2004)

Prends la version officielle. C'est encore celle qui marche le mieux. 

À+


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (26 Décembre 2004)

Petite question toute bête, est-il possible avec firefox sous mac d'ouvrir un lien ds un nouvel onglet avec le clic du milieu sur une souris 3 boutons?
 Ca marchait sans avoir rien à réglé sur PC..je suis étonné que ça ne le fasse pas sous mac. A moins que ce soit ma souris le problème (une genius netscroll minitraveler)

 Merci d'avance

 Eddy


----------



## TNK (26 Décembre 2004)

Si ta souris a des pilotes "spécifiques", tu devrais pouvoir programmer le clic du bouton du milieu.

 Usuellement (j'ai l'impression), le clic du bouton du milieu sert plutôt à Exposé pour afficher toutes les fenêtres (équivalent de la touche F9). (voir préférences système / Exposé)


 Pomme-clic gauche ouvre les liens dans un nouvel onglet


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (26 Décembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Si ta souris a des pilotes "spécifiques", tu devrais pouvoir programmer le clic du bouton du milieu.
> 
> Usuellement (j'ai l'impression), le clic du bouton du milieu sert plutôt à Exposé pour afficher toutes les fenêtres (équivalent de la touche F9). (voir préférences système / Exposé)
> 
> ...


 Je crois bien avoir des drivers spécidfiques.. mais ils sont sur un mini CD... et le manguer de CD de mon iBook réagit pas quand je le lui met dans la bouche  Donc suis un peu embêté.. Et pas de driver sur le site du constructeur.
  Ceci dit, la roulette elle fonctionne directement sans driver, comme le clic droit.

  Eddy


----------



## TNK (26 Décembre 2004)

Ne JAMAIS mettre de mini CD dans les lecteurs "mange disque", sinon, bon pour un démontage 

Pour ta question initiale, il est clair qu'il y a nécessairement des différences entres windows et OSX 
Pour ma part, le clic du 3ème bouton pour exposé est largement plus utile que l'ouverture dans un nouvel onglet pour lequel j'utilise pomme-clic.
Tu ne te sers pas d'Exposé?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2004)

il existe des adaptateurs mini cd pour cd, ca passe tranquille sur les lecteurs slot in

 ca coute moins de 10¤

 j'en ai, ca passe nickel sur mon lecteur pioneer depuis 2 ans sans aucun souci


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (26 Décembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Ne JAMAIS mettre de mini CD dans les lecteurs "mange disque", sinon, bon pour un démontage
> 
> Pour ta question initiale, il est clair qu'il y a nécessairement des différences entres windows et OSX
> Pour ma part, le clic du 3ème bouton pour exposé est largement plus utile que l'ouverture dans un nouvel onglet pour lequel j'utilise pomme-clic.
> Tu ne te sers pas d'Exposé?


 Exposé c'est bien ce qu'on obtient en tapant F9.. et bien jel'obtien en mettant mon curseur dans le coin haut à droite.. (configuré ainsi par mes soins ds les préférences systèmes)
 Quand je clic sur le bouton du milieu, que ce soit sur le bureua oiu n'importe ou ailleurs, il ne se passe jamais rien en fait 

 Cela voudrait dire que ce bouton n'est pas reconnu par OS X?

 Chacun ses habitudes en tout cas,moi le clic du milieu me convient mieux pour les onglets... Pour exposé, jemet mon curseur dans le coin comme dit plus haut, ettout va bien


----------



## onilov (28 Décembre 2004)

Je le trouve pas super : 
-il rame à l'ouverture
-les boutons dans les pages sont d'interface classique...
-C'est un peu du copiage de Safari (les onglets...)

Bref je préfere utiliser largement Safari.
J'espere que la prochaine version sera plus évoluée...


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (28 Décembre 2004)

onilov a dit:
			
		

> Je le trouve pas super :
> -il rame à l'ouverture
> -les boutons dans les pages sont d'interface classique...
> -C'est un peu du copiage de Safari (les onglets...)
> ...


 Safari est très bien intégré à OS X, c'est vrai. Mais sa façon de gérer les onglets, l'absence d'extensions me découragent un peu. S'il devient un peu plus évolué (au moins sur l'utilisation des onglets) je m'en servirai surement beaucoup plus 

 Par contre, sa lenteur au démarrage, faut pas exagérer non plus. J'ai un iBook G4 et je trouve son démarage tout a fait correct. Et puis c'est un mac, une fois lancée, on peut laisser l'appli ouverte sans souci


----------



## minime (28 Décembre 2004)

onilov a dit:
			
		

> -C'est un peu du copiage de Safari (les onglets...)



Safari n'est pas le premier navigateur à utiliser des onglets, loin de là. Il a été annoncé en janvier 2003, sans support des onglets à l'époque, et la version 1.0 a été diffusée au mois de juin. Firefox existait déjà l'année précédente (sous le nom de Phoenix, puis Firebird). Ce n'est pas non plus le premier navigateur avec tabs, mais il ne copie Safari en rien.


----------



## TNK (28 Décembre 2004)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Exposé c'est bien ce qu'on obtient en tapant F9.. et bien jel'obtien en mettant mon curseur dans le coin haut à droite.. (configuré ainsi par mes soins ds les préférences systèmes)
> Quand je clic sur le bouton du milieu, que ce soit sur le bureua oiu n'importe ou ailleurs, il ne se passe jamais rien en fait
> 
> Cela voudrait dire que ce bouton n'est pas reconnu par OS X?
> ...


En fait, on peut résumer la situation des souris 3 boutons et plus de la manière suivante:

 - la souris est livrée avec des pilotes qui permettent de programmer les boutons (et dans ce cas tu fais ce que tu veux de tes boutons)

  - la souris n'a pas ce type de pilotes, et dans ce cas:
  * clic droit, gauche et défilement par la molette sont gérés par OSX
  * le clic du troisième bouton peut-être atribué à une fonction Exposé


----------



## macmarco (3 Janvier 2005)

Mgx a dit:
			
		

> Itou. Ou encore, il quitte inopinément... Chose étrange pour un navigateur sensé être l'un des meilleurs, il fait ça quand j'ouvre plusieurs fenêtres ou onglets. ça réflexionne dur dans ces cas là..
> 
> 
> Une version spé Mac? pour 2005? ça réglerait pt être le pb... :rose:


 En fait, je pense que c'est lié aux bandeaux de pub en Flash, Firefox ne gérant pas Flash aussi bien que Safari, par exemple...


----------



## macmarco (11 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> En fait, je pense que c'est lié aux bandeaux de pub en Flash, Firefox ne gérant pas Flash aussi bien que Safari, par exemple...


 
 Une solution : choisir la CSS Project-Omega, on n'a plus les pubs...


----------



## heliotrope (11 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Une solution : choisir la CSS Project-Omega, on n'a plus les pubs...


 
 dans safari, ca ne pose pas de pb car on peut appliquer la css de son choix...
 mais sous firefox cette fonctionnalité n'existe pas à ma connaissance


----------



## macmarco (11 Janvier 2005)

heliotrope a dit:
			
		

> dans safari, ca ne pose pas de pb car on peut appliquer la css de son choix...
> mais sous firefox cette fonctionnalité n'existe pas à ma connaissance


 
 Heu... 
 Ben si, là, je suis sous Firefox et avec la CSS Project-Omega !  
 Si je donne cette solution, c'est que je l'ai expérimentée !


----------



## heliotrope (11 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Heu...
> Ben si, là, je suis sous Firefox et avec la CSS Project-Omega !
> Si je donne cette solution, c'est que je l'ai expérimentée !


 

 autant pour moi .... la preuve qu'il y a tjs plus malin que soi

 je peux savoir comment t'as procédé


----------



## macmarco (11 Janvier 2005)

heliotrope a dit:
			
		

> autant pour moi .... la preuve qu'il y a tjs plus malin que soi
> 
> je peux savoir comment t'as procédé


 
 Je n'ai rien fait de particulier...
 J'ai vérifié avec Omniweb sans être identifié, Project-Omega est disponible même en tant que visiteur, donc, ce n'est pas , comme je l'ai pensé un moment, parce que j'ai souscrit un pack MacG et que ça en serait l'un des avantages...
 Donc, ça vient de ton Firefox...


----------



## Bilbo (12 Janvier 2005)

J'ai du mal à vous suivre.  Pour Flash et les sites qui l'utilisent, je n'ai jamais eu l'ombre d'un soucis avec Firefox. Si vous voulez éviter les pubs, Firefox est le meilleur en ce domaine mais il faut installer AdBlock.

À+


----------



## flo_69 (27 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour

pouvez me dire les grosse différences qu'il y a entre safari et firefox

merci à vous


----------



## minime (27 Janvier 2005)

*Firefox | Safari*

- Firefox : développement open source | Safari : base open source, développé par Apple
- Firefox : accès aux versions bêta et nighly builds | Safari : accès à la version distribuée par Apple
- Firefox : n'a pas été pensé pour Mac OS X | Safari : très adapté à Mac OS X
- Firefox : modulable, beaucoup de fonctions diverses | Safari : quelques fonctions, simples et utiles
- Firefox : très bidouillable | Safari : très simple d'emploi
- Firefox : plait à certains | Safari : plait aux autres, rarement aux mêmes, question de "philosophie".


----------



## Bilbo (27 Janvier 2005)

Pas mal MiniMe. Il manque juste un truc. Tu surfes avec lequel ? 


À+


----------



## minime (27 Janvier 2005)

Firefox all the way !

Enfin, c'est juste un point de vue personnel. J'essaie aussi de garder un oeil sur Camino, etc. Je les ai tous testés, sauf Opera, que je hais viscéralement (encore un point de vue *subjectif*, j'espère que personne ne va y répondre, mais on me pousse à exprimer un point de vue perso, alors bon après tout, vous l'aurez voulu) depuis qu'ils ont joué aux cons à l'arrivée de Safari, en pleurnichant d'une manière totalement pathétique.


----------



## Bilbo (27 Janvier 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Firefox all the way !


Ben là, tu vois, ta philosohie est nettement plus lisible.   


À+


----------



## minime (27 Janvier 2005)

<Mode je retrouve mon état normal> flo_69 ne sera pas forcément de mon avis, c'est à lui faire son choix.


----------



## flo_69 (28 Janvier 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> <Mode je retrouve mon état normal> flo_69 ne sera pas forcément de mon avis, c'est à lui faire son choix.


 
Pourquoi pas
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 il faut que je teste on avait surtout dit que les pages pouvaient s'afficher beaucoup plus vite que sur safari vous confirmez ??


----------



## naas (28 Janvier 2005)

flo_69 a dit:
			
		

> vous confirmez ??


OUI


----------



## flo_69 (28 Janvier 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> OUI


*MERCI*



**


----------



## Guigou (29 Janvier 2005)

J'avais vu un moment un site où ils proposaient des fonctions pour booster Firefox 1.0, mais je ne retrouve plus ce fameux site. Pouvez-vous m'aider? Merci


----------



## golf (5 Février 2005)

UniversMac n°157 de février 2005, page 104...



			
				Doper le navigateur du monde libre a dit:
			
		

> Firefox 1.0
> Projet Mozilla
> Mac OS X 10.1 ou supérieur - Français
> Le célèbre navigateur Open Source en version française. Firefox inclut des fonctions modernes comme la navigation par onglets ou le support des fils d'actus RSS. Son moteur d'affichage des pages se montre très véloce, il est simple d'utilisation et peut être enrichi par des extensions diverses et variées qui lui ajoutent des fonctions souvent pratiques (lire notre article dans notre numéro) ou de nouveaux thèmes d'interface.
> www.mozilla-europe.org/fr/


----------



## Booli (6 Février 2005)

est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment faire pour que firefox reconnaisse thunderbird comme application de mail et plus Mail? je trouve pas dans les réglages de firefox? Help me please....


----------



## WebOliver (6 Février 2005)

Booli a dit:
			
		

> est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment faire pour que firefox reconnaisse thunderbird comme application de mail et plus Mail? je trouve pas dans les réglages de firefox? Help me please....



Ça se règle... dans Mail...


----------



## Booli (6 Février 2005)

Gracie mille...


----------



## Vladrow (17 Février 2005)

_Sans revenir sur l'utilisation d'un bloqueur de pub et la plus ou moins grande pertinence de la pub sur internet et de son caractère envahissant._
J'ai remarqué une incompatibilité entre adblock et le plugin real.
Par exemple, esayez de voir le décollage d'Ariane (mais c'est valable pour d'autres sites) à l'aide de real, avec adblock activé mais sans *aucun* filtre dans la liste.
(config: X.2.8, real 10.0.0 (v325), safari 1.0 adblock v5d2 nightly 39)
C'est tout de même curieux   Je n'ai rien trouvé sur le forum adblock.


----------



## minime (17 Février 2005)

Depuis la fenêtre des préférences d'Adblock accessible par le menu Tools de Firefox ou par le raccourci _shift+pomme+p_ on peut accéder aux options de l'extension Adblock, après avoir décoché la première, _Obj-Tabs_, les films au format Real d'Ariane Espace vont s'afficher.

Cette option permet d'afficher ou non les petits onglets signalant par exemple les fichiers au format Flash, et cause parfois des problèmes.


----------



## Vladrow (17 Février 2005)

Bien vu, ça marche. 
Merci.


----------



## kathy h (18 Mars 2005)

Bonjour

en utilsant le freeware "safari bookmarks Exporter " j'ai maintenant un dossier " bookmarks.html" 

je voudrais savoir ou je mets ce dossier "bookmarks.htlm"  afin de pouvoir retrouver quand j'ouvre "Firefox" tous les favoris que j'avais sur" Safari" ? 

merci


----------



## rezba (18 Mars 2005)

User/Bibliothèque/Application Support/Firefox/Profiles/default.uit/


----------



## naas (18 Mars 2005)

dans firefox, tu vas dans le gestionanire des signets
et la tu importe depuis un fichier


----------



## kathy h (18 Mars 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> dans firefox, tu vas dans le gestionanire des signets
> et la tu importe depuis un fichier



Merci c'est ce que je viens de faire mais c'est un peu le bordel maintenant dans les Marques Pages de Firefox, les signets de Safari se sont placés un peu partout  ( par dossier ) mais pas tous ensemble...

enfin en tous cas ils sont là et c'est déjà  beaucoup.

Merci encore


----------



## Vladrow (16 Avril 2005)

Firefox 1.0.3 disponible


In english....


----------



## naas (16 Avril 2005)

Vladrow a dit:
			
		

> Firefox 1.0.3 disponible


Petite précision:
cela ne concerne que la version anglaise les autres dont la française restent en 1,0,2


----------



## Macounette (16 Avril 2005)

Cool 
N'oubliez pas que des versions de Firefox optimisées pour G4 et G5 sont disponibles. Elles sont nettement plus rapides que les versions officielles car justement optimisées pour ces processeurs. 

Pour G5
Pour G4

Pour ma part j'utilise les versions optimisées "Aviary" (donc correspondantes à la version finale d'un release) et j'en suis pleinement satisfaite.

n.b. : cela concerne également la version en anglais de Firefox. Je ne sais pas si des versions optimisées en français existent...


----------



## minime (17 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Petite précision:
> cela ne concerne que la version anglaise les autres dont la française restent en 1,0,2



Beaucoup de traductions ont été mises en ligne, dont le français. On n'a pas eu à attendre très longtemps.


----------



## naas (17 Avril 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> ...On n'a pas eu à attendre très longtemps.


une journée tu parles d'un délai   messieurs les developpeurs, chapeau bas


----------



## kathy h (17 Avril 2005)

quand on a l'ancienne version et qu'on a téléchargé la nouvelle on fait comment : on jette l'ancienne à la poubelle et on installe la nouvelle??

c'est ce que je viens de faire, mais bon je prefere safari je le trouve bien plus rapide et encore plus depuis mac OS X.3.9


----------



## brome (17 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> on jette l'ancienne à la poubelle et on installe la nouvelle??


Oui.  

(en fait il y a encore plus simple, c'est d'installer la nouvelle version sans jeter l'ancienne, c'est à dire en l'écrasant. Mais bon, chez moi, quand je fais ça, ça ne marche que 9 fois sur 10 environ, et la dixième fois je suis obligé de mettre l'ancienne appli à la poubelle "à la main", parce que la nouvelle n'arrive pas à l'écraser)


----------



## Macounette (17 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> quand on a l'ancienne version et qu'on a téléchargé la nouvelle on fait comment : on jette l'ancienne à la poubelle et on installe la nouvelle??


Moi j'installe carrément par-dessus 



			
				kathy h a dit:
			
		

> c'est ce que je viens de faire, mais bon je prefere safari je le trouve bien plus rapide et encore plus depuis mac OS X.3.9


D'accord pour la version officielle, mais as-tu essayé les versions optimisées ? Moi je n'utilise plus que ces dernières et c'est le jour et la nuit, Firefox est nettement plus rapide (même si pas autant que Safari, je l'avoue).

Pour ma part si j'ai choisi Firefox c'est surtout à cause de l'excellent plug-in Adblock qui permet de virer bandeaux de pub et autres saloperies, ce qui fait que les pages se chargent nettement plus vite. Autre point positif, l'édition des messages sur les forums (en particulier MacG) est nettement plus confortable sur Firefox que sur Safari. Le jour où ces deux points faibles seront corrigés sur Safari, je re-switcherai


----------



## kathy h (17 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'installe carrément par-dessus
> 
> 
> D'accord pour la version officielle, mais as-tu essayé les versions optimisées ? Moi je n'utilise plus que ces dernières et c'est le jour et la nuit, Firefox est nettement plus rapide (même si pas autant que Safari, je l'avoue).
> ...



bien justement depuuis la MàJ de Mac OSX.3.9 l'adition des messages sur macgé est bien plus rapide.

au fait tu n'aurais pas l'adresse pour télécharger le plugin dont tu parles ou il est déjà sur Firefox?

( j'y suis sur Firefox ) en fait on s'habitue à un navigateur c'est pour cela qu'on a dû mal à changer


----------



## kathy h (17 Avril 2005)

autre chose : quand je suis sur firefox , comme maintenant, quand j'écris un message sur macgé je n'ai pas les smiley pour le message ?? ils sont ou?


----------



## mado (17 Avril 2005)

elle ressemble pas à ça ta fenêtre de messages ?


----------



## Macounette (17 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> au fait tu n'aurais pas l'adresse pour télécharger le plugin dont tu parles ou il est déjà sur Firefox?


 Non il n'y est pas déjà. Il faut le télécharger et l'installer...
 Adblock peut être téléchargé ICI
 Plus d'infos sur le site officiel.



			
				kathy h a dit:
			
		

> autre chose : quand je suis sur firefox , comme maintenant, quand j'écris un message sur macgé je n'ai pas les smiley pour le message ?? ils sont ou?


Ils sont en haut à côté du "A", clique sur le petit smiley et tu les verras apparaître.


----------



## naas (17 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> au fait tu n'aurais pas l'adresse pour télécharger le plugin dont tu parles ou il est déjà sur Firefox?


une petite visite des pages précedentes devrait te rensigner, ou tout simplement en cliquant sur le roue en haut à droite de ton navigateur tu clique ensuite sur extensions et arrive sur cette page 


je te recommande:
ad block
super dragandgo
tab clicking options
foxytunes

entre autres


----------



## juju palavas (19 Avril 2005)

dans firefox je n'arrive pas a trouver le correcteur d'horhographe


----------



## minime (19 Avril 2005)

Correction orthographique pour Firefox avec SpellBound.


----------



## lithium (20 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Cool
> N'oubliez pas que des versions de Firefox optimisées pour G4 et G5 sont disponibles. Elles sont nettement plus rapides que les versions officielles car justement optimisées pour ces processeurs.
> 
> Pour G5
> ...


Bonsoir, je viens d'installer la version optimisée pour les G4 et il est vrai que cette version est nettement plus rapide que la version officielle de ffx.
Par contre petit soucis, je n'arrive pas à installer un  thème ap partir du site donné par le menu "thèmes-->get new theme". En fait quand je clique sur le liens "install" FFX se ferme puis le traditionel message d'erreure "firefox a quitté inopinement .....etc" apparait, y'a t'il un site spécial pour les thèmes et extensions de cette version optimisée MAC OSX?
Par avance merci.
LithiuM

/EDIT/ autant pour moi le theme que je voulias installer n'etait pour ma version de firefox, pour les extensions c'est OK. /FIN EDIT/


----------



## Floppy (21 Avril 2005)

On dirait que Firefox ne sait plus afficher un simple fichier .txt puisqu'il impose de le télécharger. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 De plus, au niveau des types de fichier. Il n'y a toujours pas moyen d'ajouter de nouveaux types. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Savez-vous comment remédier à ces stupéfiantes limitations ? 

 Merci.


----------



## naas (22 Avril 2005)

leconjugeur mets à disposition un moteur de recherche supplementaire 
http://www.leconjugueur.com/frnewsfirefox.php

A quand le même pour macgé


----------



## molgow (22 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> http://www.leconjugueur.com/frnewsfirefox.phpA quand le même pour macgé



Argh!! Promis je vais regarder ! Vite un post-it, je note !


----------



## naas (22 Avril 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Argh!! Promis je vais regarder ! Vite un post-it, je note !



   Dis donc je croyais pas que tu serais aussi rapide à réagir  :love:


----------



## minime (22 Avril 2005)

Floppy a dit:
			
		

> On dirait que Firefox ne sait plus afficher un simple fichier .txt puisqu'il impose de le télécharger.



En glissant un fichier .txt en local Firefox (1.0.3 officiel en français) l'affiche, ainsi que les fichiers online.



			
				Floppy a dit:
			
		

> De plus, au niveau des types de fichier. Il n'y a toujours pas moyen d'ajouter de nouveaux types.



Je n'avais rien spécifié pour les fichiers rtf (on en trouve plein dans Google : year filetype:rtf). En cliquant sur un lien menant à un fichier rtf Firefox demande de choisir une action, sauver le fichier sur le disque ou spécifier une application afin d'ouvrir le fichier. Il faut cocher "_toujours effectuer cette action pour ce type de fichier_" et le choix est mémorisé. Il apparait ensuite dans la section _Téléchargements_ des préférences de Firefox. Et là on peut encore modifier le choix ou supprimer l'action enregistrée.


----------



## Floppy (22 Avril 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> En glissant un fichier .txt en local Firefox (1.0.3 officiel en français) l'affiche, ainsi que les fichiers online.


Je suis stupéfait !
Pourquoi cela ne marche-t-il pas rien qu'avec mon fichier :
http://homepage.mac.com/pyjam/Babylon5.txt


----------



## molgow (22 Avril 2005)

Attention, l'affichage ou le téléchargement dépend aussi de la configuration du serveur. Le navigateur ne se fie pas à l'extension du fichier mais au _content-type_ envoyé par le serveur. Normalement, tous les fichiers .txt devrait être envoyé avec un _content-type_ _text/plain_. Malheureusement ce n'est pas toujours le cas, si le serveur est mal configuré.


----------



## minime (22 Avril 2005)

D'ailleurs sur le fichier de Floppy le content type est _ASCII Text_ au lieu de _Text/Plain_.

Choisir l'action _Ouvrir dans Firefox_ (+ toujours effectuer blablabla) dans le dialogue qui s'ouvre lorsque je clique sur le lien permet de l'afficher dans le navigateur, mais seulement après téléchargement, c'est une copie située sur mon disque.


----------



## naas (23 Avril 2005)

quelqun de connu a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment j'essaie BBCodeXtra, qui donne accès aux balises BBCode dans les champs de texte du forum par l'intermédiaire d'un menu contextuel,


exemple concret:
osxfacile sur un onglet, pomme c sur le lien puis dans l'onglet macgé activation de la réponse rapide puis touche control +clic souris bbcodeextra/clipboard/url with name je tape exemple et hop exemple pas belle la vie :love:

autre exemple pour charger cette image, une fois que j'ai vérifé que l'url est correcte en l'affichant dans un onglet, hop copier puis la meêm manip mais image et .... c'est fait, fini
fire fox pouahhhh


----------



## Floppy (23 Avril 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Attention, l'affichage ou le téléchargement dépend aussi de la configuration du serveur. Le navigateur ne se fie pas à l'extension du fichier mais au _content-type_ envoyé par le serveur. Normalement, tous les fichiers .txt devrait être envoyé avec un _content-type_ _text/plain_. Malheureusement ce n'est pas toujours le cas, si le serveur est mal configuré.


Alors ça doit être les serveurs d'Apple de .Mac qui sont mal configurés.
Voici encore une page qui pose problème. Cette fois, un .htm :
http://homepage.mac.com/heero3/Shiira FR/Shiira.htm


----------



## minime (24 Avril 2005)

En entrant l'adresse dans Websniffer on peut vérifier ce que renvoit le serveur DotMac au client lorsqu'on lui demande d'accéder à cette page. Content-Type: application/octet-stream (et non text/html).

Un sujet évoque le problème dans le forum discussions.info.apple.com : « _We are aware of an issue with .htm files not displaying correctly in certain browsers, and are currently investigating this issue._ »


----------



## Floppy (24 Avril 2005)

Avec mon .txt, Websniffer affiche aussi Content-Type: application/octet-stream
Je suppose que le problème est le même et j'espère qu'Apple est également _aware_ à ce propos.

Merci MiniMe.


----------



## naas (24 Avril 2005)

voial ce que cela donne chez moi les extensions


----------



## Macounette (24 Avril 2005)

Hmmm va falloir que j'essaie BBCodeXtra....  j'avais essayé un BBCode dans le temps mais ça marchait pas sur MacOS X 
Sinon, n'oubliez pas qu'il y a eu une mise à jour et que Firefox est en 1.03...


----------



## naas (24 Avril 2005)

bbcode est vraiment très utile en réponse rapide :love: merci petitmoi


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

firefox 1.0.3 est en français par contre j'ai du le telecharger sur le site 
dans preference , avancé, maj du logiciel , apres verification me disait que il n'y avait pas de maj   

heuresement que vous etes la !!!   :love:


----------



## willem samson (6 Mai 2005)

Salut la compagnie, 

J'utilise *Firefox*, la version optimisée G4 *[*Aviary/OS X] PowerPC 7450 (newer G4)*]*. Or sur un site tel Speedo.fr, dès l'ouverture le bandeau central défilant se fige et apparaît alors la roue multicolore qui m'oblige à forcer à quitter. 
Par contre, si tandis que la roue tourne, je maintiens appuyé le clic de la souris alors le bandeau reprend son défilement. Pour autant, au bout du compte je dois toujours forcer à quittter.
Une idée sur l'origine du souci ?


----------



## naas (6 Mai 2005)

aucun soucis avec la version us standard macosx


----------



## bug danny (6 Mai 2005)

> aucun soucis avec la version us standard macosx


Même souci de blocage avec les versions standards anglaise et française toutes extensions desactivées. Je cherche la solution mais pour l'heure je ne comprends pas.


----------



## willem samson (6 Mai 2005)

D'autre part, chaque lancement de *Firefox* donne lieu à ces logs dans l'application Console : 

/Applications/Firefox.app/Contents/MacOS/firefox-bin: can't map file: /Library/Internet Plug-Ins/AdobePDFViewer.plugin ((os/kern) invalid argument)
/Applications/Firefox.app/Contents/MacOS/firefox-bin: can't map file: /Library/Internet Plug-Ins/Java Applet.plugin ((os/kern) invalid argument)
/Applications/Firefox.app/Contents/MacOS/firefox-bin: can't map file: /Library/Internet Plug-Ins/Flash Player.plugin ((os/kern) invalid argument)

Toujours pas de piste ?


----------



## naas (6 Mai 2005)

bug danny a dit:
			
		

> Même souci de blocage avec les versions standards anglaise et française toutes extensions desactivées. Je cherche la solution mais pour l'heure je ne comprends pas.


et avec safari ?


----------



## minime (6 Mai 2005)

En tapant _about: plugins_ (sans espace, le forum met un smiley si je colle les caractères) dans la barre d'adresse la page "_À propos des plugins_" va apparaitre. Flash Player.plugin et les autres sont dans la liste ?

Où sont-ils dans le Finder ? Normalement ils doivent se trouver dans _Bibliothèque > Internet Plug-ins_ ou _User > Bibliothèque > Internet Plug-ins_.


----------



## bug danny (7 Mai 2005)

Avec *Safari* ou *Camino* http://www.speedo.fr passe très bien. 
Quant aux plugins, bien identifiés par *Firefox*, ils sont localisés dans /Bibliothèque/Internet Plug-Ins


----------



## Sue (8 Mai 2005)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je transfère mes favoris et c'est bon  !
> Toujours aussi nul pour faire les liens sur MacGé, par contre, ce Feuerfochs .


 
Question pour mon amie sous mac: comment peut elle faire pour transférer ces favoris de safari à firefox?


----------



## naas (8 Mai 2005)

Sue bonjour et biienvenue sur macgé 
tu auras la réponse en lisant ce fil (oui je sais il fait 7 pages ) à la premirère page tu trouveras ceci


----------



## naas (8 Mai 2005)

tiens une astuce à propos de super dragandGo
si vous glissez le lien vers le haut droite, c'est l'onglet du lien qui devient l'onglet courant
si vous glissez le lien vers le bas gauche, c'est l'onglet courant qui le reste  
pas belle la vie


----------



## Sue (8 Mai 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Sue bonjour et biienvenue sur macgé
> tu auras la réponse en lisant ce fil (oui je sais il fait 7 pages ) à la premirère page tu trouveras ceci


 
Je te remercie pour la réponse. Je viens de la lui communiquer. Merci encore. 
Je pense que je vais lui donner mon pseudo et elle postera à ma place... Après tout c'est elle qui a un mac. Je pense que ce forum lui sera très utile...car je dois bien avouer que lorsqu'elle me dit "pourquoi ça marche pas chez moi? pourquoi ça s'affiche différemment? Pourquoi cet émoticon sur msn je peux pas... pourquoi j'arrive pas à lire cette vidéo?" 

Ma réponse de Pcéiste bornée (mais je l'assume pleinement) est de lui dire "achète un pc" :rose: 

Merci pour votre aide et bonne fin de week end.


----------



## naas (8 Mai 2005)

Sue a dit:
			
		

> Ma réponse de Pcéiste bornée (mais je l'assume pleinement) est de lui dire "achète un pc" :rose:


je suis sur pc toute la journée, et mac le soir, donc je ne ne pense pas que tu sois borné 
par contre je te propose quelque chose, essaie un mac pendant un week end, viens ici si tu as des questions et dis moi ce que tu pense honnêtement de mac après, tu devrais être surpris


----------



## Sue (8 Mai 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je suis sur pc toute la journée, et mac le soir, donc je ne ne pense pas que tu sois borné
> par contre je te propose quelque chose, essaie un mac pendant un week end, viens ici si tu as des questions et dis moi ce que tu pense honnêtement de mac après, tu devrais être surpris


 
Justement c'est en connaissance de cause.
Mon amie qui a un mac partage sa connexion avec moi, son ibook mac je le vois tous les  jours à deux mètres de mon portable pc.

Ce que je pense des macs: plus chers, moins compatibles, moins de tuto disponibles pour eux, moins de logiciels libres et non libres, upgrade des pièces plus chers, moins de revendeurs... Je vais m'arrêter là, je suis sur un forum mac. 

Esthétiquement : Mac plus joli mais c'est pas ça que je regarde avant d'acheter une bécane.


----------



## Macounette (8 Mai 2005)

willem samson a dit:
			
		

> Salut la compagnie,
> 
> J'utilise *Firefox*, la version optimisée G4 *[*Aviary/OS X] PowerPC 7450 (newer G4)*]*. Or sur un site tel Speedo.fr, dès l'ouverture le bandeau central défilant se fige et apparaît alors la roue multicolore qui m'oblige à forcer à quitter.
> Par contre, si tandis que la roue tourne, je maintiens appuyé le clic de la souris alors le bandeau reprend son défilement. Pour autant, au bout du compte je dois toujours forcer à quittter.
> Une idée sur l'origine du souci ?


J'utilise la même version que toi (Aviary optimisée G4) et je viens de parcourir rapidement le site de Speedo.fr sans aucun souci. As-tu pensé à vider ton cache et tes cookies pour voir ?


----------



## willem samson (9 Mai 2005)

> As-tu pensé à vider ton cache et tes cookies pour voir ?


Oui, mais sans succès  hélas !


----------



## minime (12 Mai 2005)

Je suis retourné voir, et sur speedo.fr l'animation peut se bloquer lorsqu'on fait joujou avec les boutons, mais chez moi il faut quand même bien secouer (Orangina style ) pour que la roue multicolore apparaisse.

Firefox 1.0.4 est disponible (version en français sous peu), mais c'est juste une màj de sécurité.

[Edit : la version en français a été mise en ligne, les localisations sont de plus en plus rapides]


----------



## kabeha (24 Juin 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je te recommande:
> &#8230;
> foxytunes


J'arrive pas à l'installer   
Je télécharge un fichier .xpi et après ?


----------



## ambrine (5 Juillet 2005)

bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive pas à l'installer
> Je télécharge un fichier .xpi et après ?


 On ne doit pas télécharger le .xpi;
sur le site de Mozilla il faut cliquer sur le bouton "Install Now" depuis FireFox, alors la fenêtre des extensions apparaît pour demander si vous voulez vraiment cette nouvelle extension, puis tout se fait automatiquement, la disponibilité après redémarrage de FireFox!...


----------



## kathy h (5 Juillet 2005)

La Version finale 1.0.5 est disponible en Anglais: il faut aller sur le site Logiciel Mac pour la télécharger et ça marche tres bien ( ce n'est pas la beta mais bien la finale 1.0.5 que l'on télécharge)
car il est précisé, je cite :

"La fondation Mozilla vient de mettre en ligne la version beta 1.0.5 de son désormais célèbre navigateur Internet Firefox. La version finale devrait sortir rapidement, on parle du début de la semaine prochaine. Cependant je vous propose dès à présent de profiter de la prochaine version ! " et c'est bien la vesrion finale 1.0.5 qu'on télécharge et non la beta

http://logicielmac.com/reaction.php?id=1016


----------



## vampire1976 (5 Juillet 2005)

J'ai un problème avec Firefox, quand je vais ici http://www.within-temptation.com/

il m'affiche juste le logo de quicktime alors qu'il y a une intro en flash ou java je sais pas, et il me la met pas !

Avec safari 2 ça marche.


----------



## Macounette (5 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> La Version finale 1.0.5 est disponible en Anglais: il faut aller sur le site Logiciel Mac pour la télécharger et ça marche tres bien ( ce n'est pas la beta mais bien la finale 1.0.5 que l'on télécharge)
> car il est précisé, je cite :
> 
> "La fondation Mozilla vient de mettre en ligne la version beta 1.0.5 de son désormais célèbre navigateur Internet Firefox. La version finale devrait sortir rapidement, on parle du début de la semaine prochaine. Cependant je vous propose dès à présent de profiter de la prochaine version ! " et c'est bien la vesrion finale 1.0.5 qu'on télécharge et non la beta
> ...


Merci pour l'info  j'attends encore un peu le temps qu'une version optimisée Mac voie le jour...


----------



## macmarco (5 Juillet 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un problème avec Firefox, quand je vais ici http://www.within-temptation.com/
> 
> il m'affiche juste le logo de quicktime alors qu'il y a une intro en flash ou java je sais pas, et il me la met pas !
> 
> Avec safari 2 ça marche.




C'est du Flash.
Ca marche chez moi.
Installe ou réinstalle le plugin.


----------



## kathy h (5 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour l'info  j'attends encore un peu le temps qu'une version optimisée Mac voie le jour...



Moi je la trouve tres bien cette version 1.0.5 ( elle est en Anglais mais sinon tout est OK )


----------



## vampire1976 (6 Juillet 2005)

Ca marche merci


----------



## ambrine (6 Juillet 2005)

Salut,

je découvre FireFox depuis quelques jours et je dois avouer que sur ma ligne bas débit il met une rouste à Safari, de plus les extensions comme Adblock sont à tomber par terre !!!
J'espère que les développeurs de Safari vont se sentir concerné et relancer le championnat.


----------



## vampire1976 (8 Juillet 2005)

C'est quoi adblock ?:rose: 

En tout cas j'ai adopté Firefox parce qu'il gère le dhtml ! Sinon je préfère l'interface de Safari qui est plus .... mieux heu ... enfin je préfère.

Par contre ! Quand on parle de vitesse, Safari 2 charge mes pages bien plus rapidement que cette dernière version de firefox ! Je suis un peu sur ma faim avec Firefox en tout cas.

A coté de ça les noms changent et les favoris deviennent les marques-pages, il fallait le savoir c'est expliqué nul part que les marques pages sont les favoris... J'ai cherché dans l'aide le nom favoris moi et rien ! Forcément  ... Donc il fallait le savoir...

Mais vraiment firefox avec sa personnalisation d'interface est pas mal du tout !


----------



## heliotrope (8 Juillet 2005)

Adblock permet d'éliminer les publicités d'une page web (un cauchemar les webmasters).
Tu peux le faire manuellement(en désignant dans la page ce que tu souhaites voir disparaitre) ce qui peut être fastidieux ou bien récupérer un fichier de configuration automatique comportant les adresses de serveurs de pub et des mots clés pour interdire le chargement d'éléments publicitaires.

Fichier que je tiens à la disposition de toute personne intéréssée.


----------



## vampire1976 (8 Juillet 2005)

Ca m'intéresse


Edit Modo : pas d'adresse mail en clair, et pour ce genre de message, utilisez les MP.


----------



## macmarco (8 Juillet 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'intéresse xxxxxxxxx@tiscali.fr




Evite les adresses e-mail dans tes posts, à moins que tu n'aimes le spam !


----------



## vampire1976 (9 Juillet 2005)

Ha ok merci je savais pas...


----------



## kathy h (16 Juillet 2005)

La toute dernière version de Firefox la version 1.0.5  est sortie en Français ce jour, c'est une build nightly

on la trouve sur cette page = http://www.matbe.com/actualites/10716/mozilla-firefox-105-en-francais/


----------



## macmarco (16 Juillet 2005)

Merci Kathy !


----------



## Seiken (16 Juillet 2005)

Attention il s'agit d'une nightly, réservée aux testeurs donc ! ne téléchargez que si vous êtes sur de ce que vous faîtes ! 

Malheureusement depuis quelques jours la majorité des sites d'actu rivalisent de bêtise en voulant être chacun les premier à commenter la sortie du nouveau Firefox, parois ils ne prennent même pas la peine de préciser qu'il s'agit d'une nightly... C'est vraiment pitoyable les forums de geckozone sont déjà suffisaments occupés à résoudre les problèmes des uns et des autres pour ne pas avoir à s'encombrer de pareils bourdes.


P.S : Salut j'suis nouveau.


----------



## macmarco (16 Juillet 2005)

Salut Seiken, bienvenue sur MacG ! 
Ne t'en fais pas trop, ici, sur ce sujet, on retrouve plutôt des gens avertis.


----------



## Seiken (16 Juillet 2005)

J'espère !  La plupart des nightlies de Firefox sont assez stables m'enfin... 


Merci pour l'accueil en tout cas. 

[Edit] Qu'est-ce que je disais... Pas mal comme avertissement pour un premier message non ?


----------



## kathy h (17 Juillet 2005)

J'ai un problème depuis quelques jours avec Firefox, j'ai donc essayé toutes les versions : la 1.0.5 en Anglais, la build 1.0.5 en français et je suis même repassée en 1.0.4 mais c'est toujours pareil : je ne peux plus poster sur macgé, alors que je peux poster sur Macbidouille.

Là je suis sous Safari car quand je suis sous Firefox si je fais "répondre" ou Edit :  je ne peux pas écrire , rien à faire, étrange que je puisse poster sur d'autres forums  avec Firefox


----------



## Seiken (17 Juillet 2005)

Essaie avec un profil vierge, ça peut venir d'une extension que t'as installée...


----------



## kathy h (17 Juillet 2005)

Seiken a dit:
			
		

> Essaie avec un profil vierge, ça peut venir d'une extension que t'as installée...



Justement j'ai supprimé toutes les dernières extensions installés, je vais essayer d'un autre compte utilsateur et supprimer d'autres extensions..


----------



## kathy h (17 Juillet 2005)

bon je suis sous un autre compte utilsateur et je peux poster sous firefox, ça doit donc venir effectivement d'extensions installées, je vais en supprimer d'autres sur mon compte habituel, je reviens ..

Je suis sous safari car je suis revenu sous mon compte habituel, j'ai supprimé toutes les extensions installées ces derniers jours ( et même plus) mais ça ne marche toujours pas.

Que dois- encore jeter pour pouvor de nouveau poster sur macgé avec Firefox, tout sauf mes signets?


----------



## Seiken (17 Juillet 2005)

Ouel je suis pas spécialiste mais s'il n'y a rien que tu serais chagriné de perdre, fais une sauvegarde de bookmarks.html pour tes marques pages et efface ton profil maintenant si ça t'ennuie et que tu veux essayer une autre manip' va demander de l'aide sur geckozone mais surtout ne réinstalles pas la 1.0.5 elle est source de problèmes visiblement, garde la 1.0.4 et attends la 1.0.6 qui ne devrait pas tarder pour la suite...


----------



## Macounette (17 Juillet 2005)

Aucun souci pour ma part avec la version optimisée G4.  Firefox 1.05 en anglais...
Kathy : essaie de retélécharger la 1.05...


----------



## kathy h (17 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Aucun souci pour ma part avec la version optimisée G4.  Firefox 1.05 en anglais...
> Kathy : essaie de retélécharger la 1.05...



C'est fait depuis plusieurs jours, j'ai téléchargé la 1.0.5 en Anglais, puis la build en français dont je donne le lien plus haut , puis j'ai remis la 1.0.4 et sur les 3 versions je ne peux pas poster sur macgé, en revanche si je vais sur mon autre compte utilsateur je peux poster que ce soit avec la version 1.0.5 française ou les autres.

Il doit donc y avoir une extension ou un truc qui merde.....


----------



## Seiken (17 Juillet 2005)

Tu as désinstallé avant de revenir à la 1.0.4 ? Parce que les problèmes des 1.0.5 concernent justement des incomptabilités avec certaines extensions (nouvelle API).


----------



## kathy h (18 Juillet 2005)

Seiken a dit:
			
		

> Tu as désinstallé avant de revenir à la 1.0.4 ? Parce que les problèmes des 1.0.5 concernent justement des incomptabilités avec certaines extensions (nouvelle API).




oui j'ai enlevé toutes les extensions et ça marchait ( en fait j'ai jeté tout le dossier Firefox de mon dossier user et je n'ai gardé que les signets , alors progressivement j'ai voulu remettre les extensions que j'avais quand j'étais en 1.0.4 et qui marchaient tres bien, mais de nouveau je ne peux plus poster sur macgé via Firefox. c'est quand même étrange que je puisse poster sur macbiduoille et non surmacgé ?`

Il y a donc une extension qui fou la merde mais avant ça marcahit tres bien... 

je suis revenue sous safari en attendant.

Mais rester sous Firefox sans extension bof. je n'ai même pas remis la vraie googleBar qui pourtant ne me causais aucun problème avant.

En fait je suis donc passée de la 1.0.4 à la 1.0.5 en Anglais ( qui est donc une version définitive) puis à la 1.0.5 en français puis je suis revenue à la 1.0.5 en Anglais pui à la 1.0.4 en français, ça suffit pour aujourd'hui 
 :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (18 Juillet 2005)

EUREKA J'ai trouvé : le problème n'avait rien à voir avec la version 1.0.5 en français, ni même avec les extensions installées en fait dans les préférences de Firefox j'avais décoché " activer javascript" .
Ainsi sur macbidouille on peut poster sans que javascript soit activé alors que pour pouvoir poster sur macgé il faut que cette option soit activée....

Je peux donc remettre la version 1.0.5 en français  et toutes les extensions que j'utilisais ainsi que la google bar cool


----------



## kathy h (18 Juillet 2005)

A lire avant de télécharger la version 1.0.5 en Français : http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/FirefoxThunderbird_106_et_Mozilla_Suite_1710_build.htm

Il est conseillé d'attendre la version 1.0.6 qui va sortir la semaine prochaine


----------



## Jeffouille (18 Juillet 2005)

On ne peut toujours pas importer les signets de Safari


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

Jeffouille a dit:
			
		

> On ne peut toujours pas importer les signets de Safari




 avec safari Bookmark exporter c'est possible




> Bonsoir,
> 
> C'est facile:
> Tu lances Safari exporter.
> ...


----------



## Jeffouille (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> avec safari Bookmark exporter c'est possible



Merci Robertav, ca marche parfaitement     

PS : Ce serait bien que ce soit possible directement depuis Firefox (il ne propose qu'Opéra)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

Jeffouille a dit:
			
		

> Merci Robertav, ca marche parfaitement
> 
> PS : Ce serait bien que ce soit possible directement depuis Firefox (il ne propose qu'Opéra)




les remerciments sont pour foguenne (paul)


----------



## Jeffouille (18 Juillet 2005)

Y'a-t-il un site ou l'on trouve toutes les extension Firefox ?

Les extensions en anglais sont-elles compatibles avec Firefox Fr ?


----------



## Thierry6 (18 Juillet 2005)

il y en a pas mal là

http://extensionroom.mozdev.org/

http://extensions.geckozone.org/Firefox/

et je ne vois pas de raison pour laquelle ça ne serait pas compatible avec Firefox FR


----------



## Jeffouille (18 Juillet 2005)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> il y en a pas mal là
> 
> http://extensionroom.mozdev.org/
> 
> ...




Merci


----------



## naas (18 Juillet 2005)

Jeffouille a dit:
			
		

> Y'a-t-il un site ou l'on trouve toutes les extension Firefox ?
> 
> Les extensions en anglais sont-elles compatibles avec Firefox Fr ?


sous firefox, clique sur la petite roue en haut à droite de ton navigateur, tu arrives directement sur le site de la mozfondation et donc des extensions


----------



## kathy h (18 Juillet 2005)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> http://extensions.geckozone.org/Firefox/
> 
> et je ne vois pas de raison pour laquelle ça ne serait pas compatible avec Firefox FR



AS tu lu cet article au moins? ( je donne le lien plus haut) http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/FirefoxThunderbird_106_et_Mozilla_Suite_1710_build.htm

la version Française téléchargeable n'est pas une version définitive mais une version essentiellement pour les développeurs d'où les nombreux problèmes rencontrés notamment avec les extensions déjà installés.

Une version française officielle cette fois ci devrait sortir bientôt.

Le fait que tu n'es pas rencontré de problème avec des extensions ne veut pas dire que ces problèmes n'existent pas. Et si tu ne vois pas de raison, les développeurs eux en ont vu ....


----------



## kathy h (19 Juillet 2005)

A lire : http://www.generation-nt.com/actualites/8239/Pas-de-version-francaise-pour-Firefox-105

la version 1.0.5  en FR est HS une version FR en 1.0.6 va sortir 
si vous avez téléchargé la version FR de la 1.0.5 un conseil : supprimez la ( et si vous voulez vraiment prendre des risques la buil de la 1.0.6 est dipsonible au téléchargement pour les développeurs, lien donné dans cet article.
A vos risques et périls


----------



## kathy h (20 Juillet 2005)

LA version 1.0.6 en français et version officielle est sortie : 

http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/


----------



## Macounette (20 Juillet 2005)

Ahhhhh  voilà une nouvelle qu'elle est bonne. 
J'en avais marre de cette 1.05 qui n'arrêtait pas de planter. 
Merci kathy h


----------



## XNihili (20 Juillet 2005)

Y a-t-il de véritables différences de performance entre la version normale de firefox et la version compilé G4 (Deer Park il me semble) ?

Quid au niveau des plugins ?


----------



## kathy h (20 Juillet 2005)

XNihili a dit:
			
		

> Y a-t-il de véritables différences de performance entre la version normale de firefox et la version compilé G4 (Deer Park il me semble) ?
> 
> Quid au niveau des plugins ?



Hormis que cette version est stable contrairement à la 1.0.5 FR;  il n'y a pas de différence notable avec la 1.0.4 car c'est surtout une amélioration de la sécurité en fait.


----------



## Jeffouille (20 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> LA version 1.0.6 en français et version officielle est sortie :
> 
> http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/




Merci pour l'info


----------



## Macounette (20 Juillet 2005)

XNihili a dit:
			
		

> Y a-t-il de véritables différences de performance entre la version normale de firefox et la version compilé G4 (Deer Park il me semble) ?
> 
> Quid au niveau des plugins ?


J'utilise toujours la version compilée pour les G4 (celle de powerbook ou celle d'ozjason, selon comment, voir le forum de mozillazine), et c'est surtout plus rapide !
Aucun problème pour les plugins, mais je n'en utilise pas des masses (AdBlock entre autres)


----------



## Seiken (21 Juillet 2005)

Tu confonds plugin et extension. Adblock est une extension, elle permet de rajouter des fonctionnalitées à Firefox. Un plugin permet d'intégrer une technologie externe comme le flash avec le plugin développé par Macromédia.


----------



## Macounette (21 Juillet 2005)

Tu as raison. Oups. :rose:


----------



## lotharz (21 Juillet 2005)

Pour ma part j'ai un problème avec Firefox, au lieu de la barre d'état j'ai du code rouge qui s'affiche en bas ? Quelqu'un sait d'où peut venir ce problème ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Août 2005)

Article très intéressant de Xitimonitor démontrant la percée de Firefox en Europe


----------



## kathy h (7 Août 2005)

Astuce pour que Firefox soit plus rapide ( vu dans " àvosMac" du mois de juille-août 2005 ) 

- ouvrir Firefox 

1) taper dans la barre d'adresse : about:config

vous serez sur une page avec de nombreuses lignes d'écriture : 

2) chercher la ligne où est écrit :
network.http.pipelining: cliquer 2 fois dessus et le mot " false" va devenir " true"

3) chercher la ligne network.http.proxy.pipelining : idem : cliquer dessus 2 fois et le mot " false" deviendra " true" 

4) chercher la ligne : network.http.pipelining.maxrequests : cliquer dessus et dans la fenêtre qui apparaît mettre : 30 à la place du 1. ( cela veut dire que firefox au lieu de faire 1 requête en fera 30 simultanément ) 

5) cliquez n'importe ou dans le fond de firefox en faisant un clic droit ou control clic et dans le menu contextuel qui apparaît et selectionnez, si version anglaise: "News" puis "integer" ( si version française c'est " nouveau ou nouvelle " à la place de "News" et ensuite à la place de "integer" et bien c'est c'est le 2ème choix , il y en a 3 .. )
Vous tapez dans la fenêtre qui apparaît : nglayout.initialpaint.delay et mettez comme valeur : 0 
( il s'agit du temps que Firefox attend avant de recevoir li'nformation ) 

vous quitter Firefox et vous le relancez, la page s'affiche bien plus vite et Firefox est pus rapide.

Il faut moins d'un minute pour faire cette manipulation et ça vaut la peine


----------



## Macounette (7 Août 2005)

Je connaissais les 3 premières astuces, mais pas la dernière. Merci kathy


----------



## kathy h (7 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je connaissais les 3 premières astuces, mais pas la dernière. Merci kathy




et ça marchait quand même? Firefox était plus réactif ? 

je pensais que le 4ème règlage était indispensable...


----------



## Macounette (7 Août 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et ça marchait quand même? Firefox était plus réactif ?
> 
> je pensais que le 4ème règlage était indispensable...


Justement, depuis que j'ai activé le dernier réglage, c'est plus réactif.

Avant, j'utilisais les versions optimisées G4 de Firefox. J'ai arrêté car le principal fournisseur de ces versions s'est arrêté : il utilise désormais Camino. Les autres versions compilées optimisées G4 sont trop instables à mon goût (plantages assez fréquents). Donc je suis revenue à la version officielle de Mozilla.org. Avec ces réglages d'optimisation, elle est aussi rapide (à mon avis) que les versions optimisées pour processeur G4...


----------



## teo (7 Août 2005)

j'ai appris plein de choses utiles à mon navigateur préféré aujourd'hui...

Merci


----------



## teo (10 Août 2005)

je sais pas ce qui se passe mais avant comme après ma mise à jour et la customisation, j'ai que des pb après un moment avec les liens javascripts: je clique et rien ne se passe.

Quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## kathy h (10 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas ce qui se passe mais avant comme après ma mise à jour et la customisation, j'ai que des pb après un moment avec les liens javascripts: je clique et rien ne se passe.
> 
> Quelqu'un a une idée ?



tu es en 1.0.6 version française?

si c'est la customisation : reviens aux anciens paramètres, tu fais la même chose mais dans l'autre sens, et essaye, mais pour moi tout est OK


----------



## teo (10 Août 2005)

j'avais le même problème depuis 15 jours avec la 1.04 VF sans custom, puis maintenant avec la 1.06 VF customisée

c'est vraiment embêtant, je suis obligé de quitter régulièrement FF puis de relancer et après, ça remarche.

Et depuis un bon moment (3-4 mois minimum), après un "certain temps dans la journée" je ne peux créer de pages blanches ou d'onglets, le Menu fichier passe en couleur inverse mais rien ne se produit. Et là pareil, je suis obligé de quitter et relancer.


----------



## Macounette (10 Août 2005)

Aucun souci avec FF 1.06 depuis que je suis passée à la version officielle. 
Avant, par contre j'avais ce genre de souci avec la 1.06 optimisée... :sick:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Septembre 2005)

et ben la beta de firefox 1.5 est hyper rapide !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2005)

moi je me demande si je ne vais pas reinitialier (et comment ? ) firefox 1,0,6

il y a quelques jours j'ai eu la "brillante" idée de telecharger la barre tollbar de google
je ne sais pas si c'est du a cela mais fire est devenu plus en general et carrement tres tres long pour cliquer sur les banniere de pub

aujourd'hui j'en ai eu marre et j'ai desinstallé cette barre mais le probeme de lenteur lui 
n'as pas disparu   et pire, maintenant je dois faire un forçage si je veux quitter l'application 

quoi faire?

merci


----------



## Hamster de combat (9 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et ben la beta de firefox 1.5 est hyper rapide !


 Je suis en train de tester la 1.6a et au niveau précédent/suivant c'est instantané. Mais pour le chargement d'une page sans cache je trouve pas ça plus rapide que Safari 2 (c'est quoi déjà le lien pour l'accélerer ?).


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en train de tester la 1.6a et au niveau précédent/suivant c'est instantané. Mais pour le chargement d'une page sans cache je trouve pas ça plus rapide que Safari 2 (c'est quoi déjà le lien pour l'accélerer ?).




tu demandes celui ci  ? 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3329782&postcount=300


----------



## Hamster de combat (9 Septembre 2005)

Oui en effet. Je mérite des baffes, surtout que je l'avais déjà fait en plus (m'en souvenais plus) :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Septembre 2005)

pas grave je te boule rouge


----------



## kathy h (9 Septembre 2005)

j'ai téléchargé la version 1.5 béta mais certaines des extensions que je trouvais bien pratique sous 1.0.6  ne sont pas encore compatibles avec cette nouvelle version et ont donc été " désactivées" .. dommage..


----------



## Seiken (10 Septembre 2005)

Si tu es prête à bidouiller il semble qu'il ne soit pas très compliqué de les rendre "compatible" avec la bêta en chageant leur limite de version, va faire une recherche sur Geckozone. 

Bien sur comme il s'agit d'une bêta certaines extensions risquent de ne pas marcher malgré la manip' voire de planter l'ensemble.


----------



## kathy h (10 Septembre 2005)

Seiken a dit:
			
		

> Si tu es prête à bidouiller il semble qu'il ne soit pas très compliqué de les rendre "compatible" avec la bêta en chageant leur limite de version, va faire une recherche sur Geckozone.
> 
> Bien sur comme il s'agit d'une bêta certaines extensions risquent de ne pas marcher malgré la manip' voire de planter l'ensemble.



je n'aime pas trop " bidouiller" , surtout pour une ou deux extensions... je vais attendra sagement la  version finale d'autant plus que je me serts à 90 % de safari, et seulement  5 % Firefox ( les 5% restant c'est pour Opéra ) 

Et bien je n'arrive pas à mettre des smiley sur macgé avec  cette version de Firefox : marche pas pffff


----------



## kathy h (21 Septembre 2005)

Firefox 1.0.7 est sorti ( en ANglais ) 

http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2005)

Il est même conseillé de le prendre


----------



## Macounette (22 Septembre 2005)

Ca y est, Firefox est dispo (entre autres) en français -> ici <-


----------



## lithium (8 Novembre 2005)

Salut, existe t'il un hack pour ameloirer le scrolling sous FFX car a cote de safari il sacade un peu?
Merci.


----------



## gratteur-fou (12 Novembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Astuce pour que Firefox soit plus rapide ( vu dans " àvosMac" du mois de juille-août 2005 )...



Merc beaucoup _kathy h _pour tes conseils_,_ je me sens beaucoup mieux sur Firefox grâce à toi  (et ça marche sur le 1.0.7 en plus)


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Novembre 2005)

merci kathy pour le conseil sur firefox ( en page 15 de ce thread !) pour accélérer ff! c'est aussi rapide que le ff beta1.5
ya t il une manip de ce genre pour safari ..?


----------



## macmarco (27 Décembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, Firefox est dispo (entre autres) en français -> ici <-




Chez moi, avec la 1.5, sur MacG, Firefox me recharge automatiquement les pages, en général quand je remets au premier plan un onglet, très pratique quand je suis en train de taper un message et que le rechargement me l'efface :rateau: et parfois il me gèle la fenêtre MacG avec tous ses onglets, impossible de répondre ou afficher les autres onglets ! 

C'est arrivé à d'autres ?

Je sens que je vais revenir à la 1.0.7... :sleep:


----------



## gratteur-fou (27 Décembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi, avec la 1.5, sur MacG, Firefox me recharge automatiquement les pages, en général quand je remets au premier plan un onglet, très pratique quand je suis en train de taper un message et que le rechargement me l'efface :rateau: et parfois il me gèle la fenêtre MacG avec tous ses onglets, impossible de répondre ou afficher les autres onglets !
> 
> C'est arrivé à d'autres ?
> 
> Je sens que je vais revenir à la 1.0.7... :sleep:


salut 

Il m'est arrivé aussi que ma fenêtre se gèle avec tous mes onglets, je suis donc obligé de fermer la fenêtre et d'en ré ouvrir une 
Il est vrai que c'est très gênant, puisque que je n'ai pas trouvé de solution 
Pour ce qui est du rechargement automatique, je n'ai pas remarqué ça...

voilà a+

_
edit: le blocage de la fenêtre vient de se faire à l'instant !_


----------



## macmarco (27 Décembre 2005)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est du rechargement automatique, je n'ai pas remarqué ça...





Il vient de me le faire en revenant sur la fenêtre de réponse !  :rateau:

Salut ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il le fait sur le tdb très souvent après que je sois allé voir une réponse dans un autre onglet.


----------



## molgow (28 Décembre 2005)

Bon je suis pas mal en retard... mais je viens de mettre à jour mon Firefox en 1.5 !
Et maintenant, il existe un petit programme Firefoxy qui permet de changer très facilement le look des boutons de Firefox


----------



## macmarco (2 Janvier 2006)

Problème de rechargement automatique des pages réglé :
J'ai viré un dossier(installé par quelle version/extension ?  ) dans 
/Utilisateurs/Moi/Bibliothèque/Application support/Firefox/Profiles/default/chrome/*overlayinfo/*


----------



## molgow (2 Janvier 2006)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> Il m'est arrivé aussi que ma fenêtre se gèle avec tous mes onglets, je suis donc obligé de fermer la fenêtre et d'en ré ouvrir une



Ah oui j'ai aussi ce problème !
Ça n'arrive pas toujours, mais ça arrive assez souvent juste après avoir posté.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Janvier 2006)

Ce problème assez étrange peut être résolu sans fermer la fenêtre, mais en la redimensionnant ne serait-ce que d'un pixel avec le coin bas droit .


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Février 2006)

Firefox 1.5.0.1 en français est disponible. 

Edit: Pardon, j'avais oublié qu'il y avait déjà un sujet dans Réagissez!... :rose:


----------



## macelene (30 Avril 2007)

Impossible de fermer FireFox, en quittant tout simplement l'application...:mouais:...

Je dois d'abord fermer par la boule X , qui me demande de fermer les onglets en cours et ensuite quitter l'appli par la barre des menus... :mouais:...

J'ai pas trouvé de solutions à mon problème...   


Si une bonne âme... :rateau: voulait bien me donner un coup de main...


----------



## divoli (30 Avril 2007)

macelene a dit:


> Impossible de fermer FireFox, en quittant tout simplement l'application...:mouais:...
> 
> Je dois d'abord fermer par la boule X , qui me demande de fermer les onglets en cours et ensuite quitter l'appli par la barre des menus... :mouais:...
> 
> ...



Euh... Il y a une raison particulière pour que tu exposes ton problème sur ce vieux fil ? 

Et je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'anormal dans ce que tu décris... :hein:


----------



## macelene (30 Avril 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Euh... Il y a une raison particuli&#232;re pour que tu exposes ton probl&#232;me sur ce vieux fil ?
> 
> Et je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'anormal dans ce que tu d&#233;cris... :hein:



D'abord je n'ai pas trouv&#233; de fil d&#233;di&#233; &#224; FireFox en dehors de celui-l&#224;......


Deuxio...  tu m&#233;rites un coup de boule rouge.... 


Et je repose ma question alors si tu veux ...

Lorsque je veux quitter FireFox via la barre de menu &#231;a ne fonctionne pas ... 

T'as compris ?


----------



## WebOliver (30 Avril 2007)

Quel rabat-joie ce divoli.  

Bon, je veux bien chercher... mais, si je peux avoir une poire avant?.  :love:

T'as essay&#233; de virer les prefs? Depuis quand &#231;a fait &#231;a?


----------



## macelene (30 Avril 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Quel rabat-joie ce divoli.
> 
> Bon, je veux bien chercher... mais, si je peux avoir une poire avant?.  :love:
> 
> T'as essayé de virer les prefs? Depuis quand ça fait ça?





Pour la poire c quand tu veux tu sais bien :rateau:  

Sinon je sais pas, pas longtemps en tous cas, rien fait de spécial avec ce truc... 

Ben oui virer les prefs...   bonne idée...  

ça va pas me virer tous mes signets ?


----------



## WebOliver (30 Avril 2007)

macelene a dit:


> ça va pas me virer tous mes signets ?



Je crois pas. Mais pour être certaine, garde ton vieux fichier pref sur le bureau, et relance firefox.


----------



## Dead head (30 Avril 2007)

Pas de crainte pour les signets. Ils sont ailleurs (dans Bibliothèque --> Application Support).


----------



## Dead head (30 Avril 2007)

Les préférences de Firefox se trouvent dans Bibliothèque (de l'Utilisateur) --> Préférences.

Il s'agit du fichier : org.mozilla.firefox.plist

Je n'en connais pas d'autres.

Le mettre de côté sur le bureau, relancer Firefox et voir si le problème persiste. Si c'est OK, mettre le fichier à la corbeille. Sinon, quitter le navigateur puis remettre à sa place le fichier déposé sur le bureau (éventuellement à la place de celui que le logiciel vient de créer).


----------



## macelene (1 Mai 2007)

Dead head a dit:


> Les préférences de Firefox se trouvent dans Bibliothèque (de l'Utilisateur) --> Préférences.
> 
> Il s'agit du fichier : org.mozilla.firefox.plist
> 
> ...




Merci beaucoup de ce coup de main.        Tout fonctionne à merveille...  ... 


 Bon jour férié...


----------



## Dead head (1 Mai 2007)

De rien.

Bonne journée à toi aussi.


----------



## jp16 (2 Mai 2007)

Bonjour , 

je trouve pas ce qui existe sur pc c est a dire un add on qui me permet de reouvrir firefox avec les meme onglets qu a sa fermeture 

Pouvez vous me dire si il existe sous osx et ou le trouver ? 

Merci


----------



## divoli (2 Mai 2007)

jp16 a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> je trouve pas ce qui existe sur pc c est a dire un add on qui me permet de reouvrir firefox avec les meme onglets qu a sa fermeture
> 
> ...




Je ne connais pas d'extension pour &#231;a. En fait, cela se r&#232;gle dans les Pr&#233;f&#233;rences de Firefox 2.


----------



## Dead head (2 Mai 2007)

Dans les préférences Général.


----------



## jp16 (3 Mai 2007)

bien merci j avai de la M dans les yeux :lol: 



merci


----------

